#ubuntu-my 2011-03-28
<mnajem> test
<hyperair> sb levelclear -level clientcrap,crap,joins,parts,quits,nicks,clientnotice
<lon3star> hello
<sweemeng> greetings mankind
<yuskhanzab> salam
<yuskhanzab> ada org tak
<yuskhanzab> salam
<yuskhanzab> ada org tak yg tak sebok
<yuskhanzab> nak chat2 boring nih
<tboxmy> hello?
<mnajem> \j #latex
<mnajem> terbalik
<faizul> cw=Z]SNNpQ2NqSONpQ2HpQ@
<faizul> cw=Z]R0NpSONpQ1NpSOL-SOOs
<faizul> cw=Z]N|Q1NpSONfQ1J\SONpQ{
<faizul> cw=Z]QSNpQ1NpSOK+SONpQ1N]Pb
<faizul> cw=Z]RlNoQ1JsSONpSON`Q1O\
<faizul> cw=Z]O!SOJ,SONpQ1NdSOOb
<faizul> cw=Z]NeQ2K(SONqSOM~Q1NiQB
<faizul> cw=Z]R.J6SONfQ1NpSONOQ2Ou
<faizul> cw=Z]KkSONpSON?Q1NdSONc
<faizul> cw=Z]KwSONVQ2NqQ2K1Q1M8
<faizul> cw=Z]N[SONpSONpSONpSONAPk
<faizul> cw=Z]PFJlQ1NoSONpSOLjQ2O4
<faizul> cw=Z]O]Q1NpSONpSONqSOKoQ2OT
<faizul> cw=Z]O>SONpSONTQ1I_Q2NqQ/
<faizul> cw=Z]RANpSONpSOL8Q1NpQ1NOPs
<faizul> cw=Z]R[D8SON,Q1O\
<faizul> cw=Z]O5SO?!
#ubuntu-my 2011-03-29
<tboxmy> hi all!
<kaeru> tboxmy: oi
<tboxmy> hi! guess why I am here.
<kaeru> no idea
<kaeru> waiting on 11.04, but I suspect from experience with UNE, that 10.10 might be my last ubuntu
<tboxmy> finally got access to network that font block irc
<tboxmy> u r not alone in that boat. I m now at 10.04
<tboxmy> font=dont
<kaeru> I think I'll be back on Debian
<tboxmy> deb on desktop? wohoo
<faizul> mnajem, 
<faizul> jipang-, mnajem 
<faizul> mnajem, jipang- 
<faizul> cw=Z]S3NyQ'NyS4D=
<faizul> cw=Z]S3G1S3NxQ'NrRl
<faizul> cw=Z]PGNyQ'KNS3NxS3NMQ'NlR|
<faizul> cw=Z]P6:{
<faizul> cw=Z]=YRs
<faizul> cw=Z]P@NyS3NyQ(G!S3NyQ'Oi
<faizul> cw=Z]O1S4NrQ'L5S3NyS4NCQ'NyP$
<faizul> cw=Z]S0KvS3NgQ'NyS4NIQ'NF
<faizul> cw=Z]N2S3NyS4NSQ'NrS4Jr
<faizul> cw=Z]OcS3NEQ'NgS3NIQ(KxS3O9
<faizul> cw=Z]OaS4NEQ'NmS3KOS3NwQ'O0
<faizul> cw=Z]OjQ'L)Q'L!S3NyS4NyRN
<faizul> cw=Z]PdNyS4NyS3NyQ(F*
<faizul> cw=Z]N2S4NyS3NxS3NyS4NdQ(Nu
<faizul> cw=Z]LRQ'NKS4NyS3LNQ'NyQ(O!
<faizul> cw=Z]OYS3NyS4NyS3LKQ'NpS3Om
<faizul> cw=Z]O-S4N;Q'K*Q'NOS3NyRb
<faizul> cw=Z]PQNyS3KRQ'NxQ'NRS3Kp
<faizul> cw=Z]OHS3NDQ'NXS4Em
<faizul> hi sweemeng 
<sweemeng> hi mate
<sweemeng> who is kakiman?
<faizul> the presiden of hackerspacekl
<faizul> dont you know him ?
<sweemeng> faizul, yes
<sweemeng> i hitch a ride with him this afternoon to the sapce
<faizul> sweemeng, where sapce ?
<sweemeng> faizul, hackerspace
<sweemeng> sorry the space
<sweemeng> aka hackerspace
<mnajem> faizul, 
<faizul> mnajem, 
<faizul> mnajem, jom
<faizul> cwirc
<faizul> cw=Z]S3NyQ'NyS4NyQ'M<S4NyRY
<faizul> cw=Z]PYNxQ'NxS4L&S4NyQ'NyS3O:
<faizul> cw=Z]O_Q'L?S4NyS3NpQ'NtS3Mm
<faizul> cw=Z]MaS4NyQ'NuS4NyQ'K/RA
<faizul> cw=Z]PqNyS4NyQ'NyS3J]S3NxP/
<faizul> cw=Z]PwNyQ'J6Q'KDS4NyRP
<faizul> cw=Z]PbNyS4NyS3NMQ'J#Q'NcQ-
<faizul> cw=Z]R'NyS4J_Q'NyQ'N7S3NyPG
<faizul> cw=Z]RlNyS3CJQ(OH
<faizul> cw=Z]ORS3NyS4NyQ'I?Q(NvRC
<faizul> cw=Z]PoNyS3NxS3I}Q'NyQ'NqQU
<faizul> cw=Z]Q]<C
<faizul> mnajem, 
<mnajem> hmm
<faizul> hmm
<faizul> cw=Z]S3NVQ'NCS3N<Q'JjRi
<faizul> cw=Z]PINxS3MjQ'NtS3IjRi
<faizul> cw=Z]PINWQ'NPS3NZQ'KxS3NyRs
<faizul> cw=Z]P@JvQ'N\S3Ej
<faizul> cw=Z]<gQ'O%
<faizul> cw=Z]O\S3KkS4NoQ'NiS4LD
<faizul> cw=Z]O7Q(NyQ'N"S3DiPu
<faizul> cw=Z]R=NpQ'J(Q'NCS4K'
<faizul> cw=Z]O4S4NYQ'N\S4Ei
<faizul> cw=Z]O:S4NyS3KFQ'N`S3M+
<faizul> cw=Z]L:S3N6Q'NPS3I3
<faizul> cw=Z]OvQ'NsS4I@S3NyQ'L4
<faizul> cw=Z]FjS3NZQ'IY
<faizul> cw=Z]LuQ'MvS4IsQ'NyQ'NyQ'O]
<faizul> cw=Z]O<Q'FLQ'NyQ'I7
<faizul> cw=Z]M?Q'NyQ(NyQ'FXQ'NyQ(OA
<faizul> cw=Z]S1N6Q-NISeNlQGJ:QW
<faizul> cw=Z]VhCUR(
<faizul> cw=Z]Q$MvPwM}SMNAQ1J<S3
<faizul> cw=Z]P<NYSdNAPsNVS*G3
<faizul> KatieKitty, 
<Crippersz> hi all
<Crippersz> sape penah gune ni http://code.google.com/p/fern-wifi-cracker/ kt ubuntu?
#ubuntu-my 2011-03-30
<sweemeng> anyone want to join http://djangodash.com/
<faizul> mnajem, 
<faizul> cw=Z]S'MPS^H0SBO,
<faizul> cw=Z]OBSlIsSONFSWM|
<faizul> cw=Z]GxQ+N*SGI6
<faizul> cw=Z]E*RzHW
<faizul> cw=Z]KBS>NqQfEV
<faizul> cw=Z]O.QDN`Rb@}
<faizul> cw=Z]LWS)NlQ(HaPzN`Ru
<faizul> cw=Z]P/F@RVNYPxNnPtNqPsMQ
<faizul> cw=Z]M^S3NwP}NnR{NwQ&JOQt
<faizul> cw=Z]Q5O#PuNmPsJdQ1KYPsN^PbNZP{
<faizul> cw=Z]R[O%QdJ<RxNsSDNvQ3OK
<faizul> cw=Z]IjPdNEPwNgPiNbPnHA
<faizul> cw=Z]Q'NyS3FFS3NvQ'N~
<faizul> cw=Z]ObQ'NpQ'H;S3NcQ'NfS.
<faizul> cw=Z]P&NjQ'I^S3NjQ'N_Q'K>
<faizul> cw=Z]M(Q'IsQ'N_Q(NYS3NyQ'O%
<faizul> cw=Z]S3NyS3NgQ'I=Q'NWQ'NkP&
<faizul> cw=Z]Q#NlQ'B[Q'NyQ(NY
<faizul> cw=Z]A~Q'NtS3NyPn
<faizul> cw=Z]RENoS4HwS3NgQ'NpPi
<faizul> cw=Z]RIF&Q'N6S3N*P|
<faizul> cw=Z]P*NSQ'C7S3NYQ<
<faizul> cw=Z]QwGgS4NvQ'J9
<faizul> cw=Z]MwS3NBS4MtS3J/
<faizul> cw=Z]L5Q'N_S3NyS4NjQ'J_
<faizul> cw=Z]MYS4NVS3NVQ'NdS3Ky
<faizul> cw=Z]IYQ'NiS3NeQ'H|
<faizul> cw=Z]M'Q'N]Q'NVQ'DwQ:
<faizul> cw=Z]QyFJQ(NyQ'NOS3N-
<faizul> cw=Z]Q'NcQ'N_Q'M4Q'N/S3IK
<faizul> cw=Z]F$Q'NxQ'NyQ'N3S3O#
<faizul> cw=Z]<eQ'O(
<faizul> cw=Z]O`S3NyS4BQ
<faizul> cw=Z]I>S3NfQ'NjQ'N`S3Mg
<faizul> cw=Z]GoS3NiQ'N'S3NyQI
<faizul> cw=Z]Qj<P
<faizul> cw=Z]O_S3NyS4NyQ'NyQ'Fi
<sweemeng> faizul, did you finally made contact with alien or something?
<faizul> sweemeng, why ?
<fairuz> ape kabar
<fairuz> :D
<lon3star> fairuz : kabar baik
<fairuz> lon3star: tak tidur lg ke
<fairuz> lon3star: first time masuk sini, slalu lepak #ubuntu.. aktif ke sini
<lon3star> hahaha
<lon3star> aku baru jer join
<SuMarDi> :)
#ubuntu-my 2011-03-31
<fairuz> halo2
<lon3star> halo
<fairuz> tak ramai orang eh sini :D
<lon3star> ramai tp senyap
<fairuz> sibuk la tu kot
<fairuz> aku pun tgh coding jugak ni, tapi rehat kejap
<sweemeng> biasala
<lon3star> biasa
<sweemeng> yang ada ni
<sweemeng> orang ke bot
<fairuz> aku orang keke
<sweemeng> orang baik ke orang jahat
<sweemeng> keke
 * sweemeng is kidding
<fairuz> :D baik
<sweemeng> saya jahat
<fairuz> mnajem: :D
#ubuntu-my 2011-04-01
<hibatullah> noob
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-26
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<darknite> salax
<salax> darknite: yo
<darknite> ape bikin salax
<salax> darknite: tak ada apa2 bikin
<salax> darknite: :)
<darknite> ko xkeje ke salax?
<salax> darknite: kerja la.. ko keja tri-it ka?
<darknite> xtaw
<darknite> ape tuh
<darknite> ape tuh tri-it
<darknite> hmm
<darknite> tringle information technology ke?
<salax> darknite: ntah.. irc info ko 
<darknite> ape tuh
<darknite> bkn la
<darknite> aku keje kat umah saje
<FiKLAH> assalamulaikum & slm sjahtera ubunturian :)
<FiKLAH> sy nk tnya somthing...sy ade try update n install software dr software center..tp asyik keluar wait for jockey amende to exit...cne nk settlekn prob tu
<susahsebut> jockey sedang beroperasi rasanya. 
<susahsebut> cuba restart
<FiKLAH> owh..orites~ tq..try restart dlu..
<susahsebut> ping fairuz_ 
<susahsebut> tido lagi ke?
<asif> hello
<asif> i want your help
<asif> i want to install ubuntu please help me
<fairuz_> susahsebut: pong
<susahsebut> ping fairuz_ 
 * Betrayer on Metallica - One  » [00:00/07:27]
<susahsebut> hi Betrayer 
<Betrayer> owh ya
<Betrayer> hi 
<Betrayer> apa khabar?
<susahsebut> baik :)
<Betrayer> ari nie kat sibu ujan 
<Betrayer> kekek
<Betrayer> sana cuaca baik?
<fairuz> pong susahsebut
 * fairuz reboot
<fzlamn> selamat malam..
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<unitedpotsmokers> walaikummussalam 
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-27
<fzlamn> halloo...
<fzlamn> anybody home
<ewanjojo> hellooo
<ewanjojo> ada org x ni??
<ewanjojo> awat sunyi je ni??
<susah_sebut> ada jeeee
<ewanjojo> ada pn..
<fzlamn> haa..
<fzlamn> :D
<ewanjojo> mf nk tye..mane rooms yang best??sy bru pakai..
<susah_sebut> rooms?
<susah_sebut> nak duduk berapa malam?
<ewanjojo> haha..silap..ingat smggu..
<ewanjojo> gurau je..
<ewanjojo> adui pening
<ewanjojo> channel la.
<ewanjojo> hehe..
<ewanjojo> :)\
<susah_sebut> oooo...
<susah_sebut> depends la pada kehendak sendiri.load je list channel dalam freenode tu banyak gile tahap gaban. pilih je la
<ewanjojo> yeke..mf mngusah.hehe
<ewanjojo> bru guna masih pening
<susah_sebut> hihi mngusah tu apa pula ye? :p
<ewanjojo> mnyusah..adesh. silap lg..
<ewanjojo> malu nye..hahahahaha
<susah_sebut> fzlamn, apaprojek? ewanjojo id apa kat fb?
<fzlamn> xde projek pon..
<fzlamn> tido je
<susah_sebut> sedap la tido
<susah_sebut> hehe
<fzlamn> hahaha...
<fzlamn> nak mula keja dh ni
<fzlamn> jam 2 kn
<ewanjojo> fb?sory la. jarang men fb ni.
<susah_sebut> oooo ingatkan tau channel ni dari fb tadi. abes tu tengok kat mana? wiki ke?
<susah_sebut> fzlamn,  ye jam 2
<susah_sebut> kije kat mana ni fzlamn 
<ewanjojo> bukan.. ni dari ubuntu..
<ewanjojo> pakai xchat ubuntu.. 2 tye. mane lagi channel dak2 malaysia..
<susah_sebut> wiki.ubuntu.com.my ye
<ewanjojo> hahaha
<susah_sebut> oo ada satu #tuxdeperlis
<susah_sebut> lagi tak pasti la
<susah_sebut> ada je sebenarnya tu cuma tak terjumpa lagi
<susah_sebut> OSDC mesti ada iRC kan
<susah_sebut> yang tu tak tau irc dia
<fzlamn> aku kat perak la ni susah_sebut
<susah_sebut> ewanjojo, #fedora-my #my-oss pun malaysian jugak
<susah_sebut> x tau le ada ke tak orangnya
<susah_sebut> sorry #myoss
<ewanjojo> Tq2..hehe
<susah_sebut> away - makan - lapar gile
<fzlamn> apa tu mono runtime?
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<darknite> salax
<darknite> diam lak salax nie
<darknite> diam saje sini
<darknite> ada orang tak
<fairuz> wsalam
<fairuz> ada
<darknite> ape bikin
<fairuz> mcm besa, duk compile android
<darknite> fairuz blh ajar tak saya
<darknite> mcam mana nk compile android?
<fairuz> http://source.android.com/ :)
<fairuz> nak compile untuk apa tu
<fzlamn> compile android guna apa?
<fzlamn> mencelah
<fzlamn> :D
<fairuz> aku cross compile pakai arm-none-gnueabi
<fairuz> ping susah_sebut
<susahsebut> pong fairuz
<fairuz> oh ade keke
<susahsebut> ade
<susahsebut>  baru balik jumpa bos
<susahsebut> start esok dah gile sibuk ni untuk seminggu lebih
<fairuz> oo pegi mana pulak
<susahsebut> eh
<susahsebut> sori fairuz x perasan
<susahsebut> gi kl
<susahsebut> aku tinggal sorang ni
<susahsebut> member sorang lagi cuti seminggu
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-28
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<darknite> hello fairuz
 * KageSenshi kicks ubuntulog 
<fairuz> wb fzlamn
<fzlamn> selamat petang fairuz
<fairuz> huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<fzlamn> hooo
<fairuz> tekanan
<fairuz> keke
<fzlamn> kenapa pulak?
<fairuz> keja tak jadi
<fzlamn> sabor je la..
<fairuz> dari hari tu lagi ni keke
<fairuz> tak progress2
<fairuz_> wuuu
<fzlamn> miahahaha.. tengah buat kerja apa tu fairuz?
<fzlamn> wb penreturns
<fzlamn> ping penreturns
<penreturns> ;)
<fzlamn> ko buat apa je tu?
<fairuz_> fzlamn: tengah test 3D ni tak jadi2 -.-
<fairuz_> sakit jiwa aku
<fzlamn> 3D untuk apa tu?
<fairuz_> untuk tepon
<fzlamn> android ek?
<fairuz_> aah
<fairuz_> tapi untuk bukan android pun aku kena test ni
<fairuz_> linux biasa
<penreturns> sori
<penreturns> bz
<penreturns> layan kekasih
<fzlamn> :)
<fzlamn> fairuz_ maksudnya ko buat kat linux n untuk android la, mcm tu?
<penreturns> baru nk test hujung minnu ni
<fzlamn> ko test apa penreturns?
<penreturns> android kat ubuntu ni haa
<fzlamn> jelaskan
<penreturns> http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/03/how-to-install-android-x86-40-using.html
<fzlamn> run android dlm ubuntu?
<penreturns> ye kot
<penreturns> :3
<fzlamn> aku cuma pernah boot android dlm netbook je
<fzlamn> test liveusb la
<penreturns> i see
<penreturns> yg ni xpasti
<penreturns> xtry lg
<penreturns> tenet selow la
<fzlamn> sama la dengan aku ni, ciput sedoot
<penreturns> hahaha
<penreturns> saba je la
<penreturns> k la
<penreturns> mau koling2 sat
<penreturns> :)
<fzlamn> miahahaha
<fzlamn> okay
<penreturns> :)
<fairuz_> fzlamn: aa, problem plak.. patut 3D tapi kuar 2D
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-29
<penreturns> jom makannn
<Fakrul> :D
<Fakrul> salam
<Azhax> walaikumusalam
<deensokmo> w'salam.
<deensokmo> :-[
<fairuz> wsalam
<penreturns> jommmmmm
<ejat> salam
<ejat> malam nie ke esok meeting ? 
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> sorry  bz bangat
<penreturns> wasalam
<penreturns> esok boss
<fzlamn> hehehe... sorry
<fzlamn> aku teruja sangat nk mesyuarat
<fzlamn> :P
<ejat> bleh lak mcm tu .. huhu
<saufiwahab> site down
<fzlamn> good morning
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-30
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam
<fairuz> wsalam
<darknite> malam nie ada meeting kan
<fairuz> ye kot
<darknite> ok
<fzlamn> ping PuYaU
<PuYaU> pong fzlamn 
<fzlamn> ada kat ne?
<PuYaU> ada kat umah
<fairuz> kepongpong
<fzlamn> bagi lat long rumah
<fzlamn> fairuz : tdo ke?
<PuYaU> takder laa...
<fairuz> fzlamn: kat opis ni
<fzlamn> ingatkan tido, kata kat kepompong
<fzlamn> :D
<fairuz> :D
<fairuz> meeting pukul brapa fzlamn?
<PuYaU> !vhost Devil.May.Cry
<lubotu2> PuYaU: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PuYaU> lol
<fzlamn> :P
<fzlamn> PuYaU: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent 
<PuYaU> cehhh
<fzlamn> :P
<PuYaU> bahaya sungguh tui freenode nieee... takder hide ip langsung... kekekeekekekeke..
<fairuz> kena g apply cloak 
<helmikassim> kawan2, nih Ubuntu MY LoCo ke?? 
<helmikassim> konpius jap
<chengjk> tu dia orang nya kat sini...
<chengjk> punya lah ramai...
<helmikassim> sebab takleh masuk Ubuntu Servers
<helmikassim> doublecheck lerrr Jin-Kang Cheng
<helmikassim> nih masuk kat freenode
<helmikassim> okay okayy
<helmikassim> selamat malam
<helmikassim> saya budak baru belajar
<helmikassim> kalau salah, hadiahkan Raspberry Pie kat saya
<helmikassim> :D
<chengjk> hahaha...
<chengjk> helmikassim, siap tau nama penuh aku lagi...
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<darknite> sunyi saje
 * ak47suk1 testing hamachi :)
 * darknite menunggu minit2 meeting bermula
 * ak47suk1 pegi keluar makan, lapo
<helmikassim> akhirnya
<helmikassim> helmikassim is here
<helmikassim> selamatmalamkawankawan
 * darknite tunggu ak47suk1 belanja
 * darknite out japz..tengok movie
<fzlamn> test..
<chengjk> fzlamn, belah aku tu mu tak nak masuk ker...
<fzlamn> :D
<fzlamn> aku baru dudok dpn pc.. dh on ke chengjk?
<darknite> dah blh start ke meeting?
<chengjk> fzlamn, tak member semua hilang entah ke mana...
<susahsebut> hi guys
<susahsebut> nasib baik sempat
<susahsebut> wb penreturns 
<penreturns> ;)
<susahsebut> oh, ada lagi 17 minit
<susahsebut> sempat laaa nak merayau fb kejap
<susahsebut> :p
<chengjk> susahsebut, rayau2 la... jgn sesat pula...
<penreturns> hehehhe
<ejat> mting pkl brape
<susahsebut> 11 minit lagi ejat 
<ejat> 930?
<susahsebut> iya
<ejat> owh okie
<ejat> agenda apo ek ? 
<susahsebut> comey, pengerusi tetap ada hari ni
<ejat> huhu
<susahsebut> ni ejat http://paste.ubuntu.com/905915/
<susahsebut> aik? aku nyer dnscrypt-proxy tak auto lak?
<susahsebut> waaaa
<susahsebut> ramai hari ni
<susahsebut> bagus2
<susahsebut> 7 minit lagi
<penreturns> 4 min
<susahsebut> wb hotfloppy 
<hotfloppy> dah start ke ?
<susahsebut> lom
<hotfloppy> sory, tengah makan..
<susahsebut> lagi 3 minit
<susahsebut> mintak sikit makanan
<akim> nah..
<susahsebut> wb deensokmo , hi ak47suk1 
<susahsebut> hi akim 
<deensokmo> W'salam
<akim> hi 
<susahsebut> 2 minit lagi kita akan mula ya
<deensokmo> beres boss...
<susahsebut> saya dah siap prepare ni. nak kena pantas sebab saya di kedai makan. tutup jam 12. 
<susahsebut> errr ejat boss
<deensokmo> org ganu semua sebut boss..
<deensokmo> hu2..
<deensokmo> aku jer kuli..
<susahsebut> wb tajul 
<susahsebut> poji xde malam ni ek?
<tajul> sorry geng
<darknite> ape nie tajul..
<tajul> aku menguruskan family aku yg datang dari kg 
<darknite> cakap kul 9pm..sekarang dah kul berapa
<darknite> haha
<tajul> adei
<tajul> ko tatau darknite sbb ko takde fb
<tajul> keke
<tajul> behind the story
<tajul> jom mule
<deensokmo> jam aku dah kul 9.31 pm
<darknite> baik la..
<darknite> sory
<susahsebut> 9 stgh la en darknite
<susahsebut> ok, minta perhatian semua
<tajul> takpe darknite, takkan kecik ati kot
<darknite> aik..tajul cakap kul 9pm
<tajul> kekek
<darknite> yele..
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> salam
<darknite> jom2..start2
<susahsebut> saya nak mula ni, minta izin ya en ejat , tajul  dan deensokmo 
<darknite> salam
<tajul> hi fairuz
<darknite> sila2
<deensokmo> ok teruskan.
<tajul> truskan
<darknite> dipersilakan susahsebut
<susahsebut> #startmeeting Mac 2012 ubuntu-my meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Fri Mar 30 13:32:32 2012 UTC.  The chair is susahsebut. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my | | Mac 2012 ubuntu-my meeting Meeting | Current topic:
<susahsebut> #chair deensokmo tajul ejat 
<meetingology> Current chairs: deensokmo ejat susahsebut tajul
<susahsebut> Assalamualaikum semua yang hadir
<susahsebut> terima kasih kerana sudi hadir
<tajul> wslm
<deensokmo> w'salam..
<akim> w'salam
<darknite> walaikumsalam wbt 
<fzlamn> wkm slm
<susahsebut> jadi tanpa membuang masa kita terus ke topik pertama
<hotfloppy> waalaikumsalam..
<susahsebut> #topic reviu minit yang lepas
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my | | Mac 2012 ubuntu-my meeting Meeting | Current topic:  reviu minit yang lepas
<susahsebut> #subtopic perancangan ubuntumy 2012 - carta organisasi
<susahsebut> berkaitan dengan topik ni saya ingin bertanya dengan ejat 
<hotfloppy> carta organisasi ni penting gak..
<hotfloppy> aku cuma tahu ejat presiden..
<hotfloppy> itu je :P
<susahsebut> sebelum re-aproval ada diajukan dalam fb page
<susahsebut> cuma lepas tu senyap
<susahsebut> kalau boleh kita mulakan semula 
<susahsebut> ping ejat 
<tajul> ejat: ada ka?
<Kaibathelegacy> Hm
<susahsebut> td ada
<susahsebut> wb Kaibathelegacy 
<deensokmo> ada tu..
<Kaibathelegacy> :-D
<susahsebut> ejat, 
<susahsebut> ok kita ke subtopic kedua dulu
<darknite> boleh darknite taw mengenai sape ahli jawatan tertingi ubuntu dlm carta organisasi
<darknite> ok..teruskan
<susahsebut> lepas ni ejat  muncuk kang kita kembali ke subtopik pertama
<susahsebut> #subtopic precise pangoline translation
<tajul> ok
<susahsebut> diminta en tajul mengambil alih
<tajul> ok.. 
<penreturns> silakan
<deensokmo> ok..ok
<darknite> silakan
<tajul> macamni kawan-kawan, ahli mesyuarat
<tajul> seperti yang telah kita laksanakan, local jam
<darknite> ok
<tajul> saya sengaja nak masukkan task ni dalam meeting memandangkan tugas ni nampak'mudah', tapi kalau kita perasaan tak pernah selesai
<tajul> saya rasa sebab ia memerlukan komitmen yang ramai, dan bukan tinggi
<darknite> setuju dengan tajul
<tajul> ramai yang saya maksudkan sini, kita mesti encourage rakan2 kita yg aktif di dalam FB (sebab dah ramai) utk, once jadi ahli dalam fb, untuk contribute dalam translation
<Kaibathelegacy> Translationt kena review
<tajul> sebab ni penglibatan semua
<Kaibathelegacy> Betul
<tajul> bukan maknanya kita perlu jadi soran yg hebat, tapi kite kene jadi seorang yg tekun
<deensokmo> sebenarnya aku masih kabur tentang precise pangoline translation, maksudnya kena buat dlm bahsa M'sia ker?
<darknite> betul 
<hotfloppy> ye, bahasa malaysia..
<susahsebut> iya en deensokmo 
<ejat> erk 
<tajul> maknanya, kita perlu organize supaya translation ni berjaya
<ejat> sy ke presiden ? 
<tajul> sblm tu, ejat
<ejat> mandai2 jerk
<hotfloppy> harap2 bukan jugak bahasa DBP..
<ejat> :p
<tajul> saya rasa kita pass kat ejat dulu susahsebut
<tajul> pasal carta organisasi
<darknite> teruskan
<ejat> pass ape nie ? 
 * ejat blurrr
<susahsebut> ok, kembali ke subtopic pertama
<susahsebut> #subtopic perancangan ubuntumy 2012 - carta organisasi
 * hotfloppy sua nescafe tarik kat ejat.. minom dlu kasi ilang blur.. :P
<susahsebut> tentang carta organisasi ubuntu-my yang dicadangkan anda ejat  sebelum re-approval
<susahsebut> kalau boleh nak implement 
<susahsebut> kita gather team dari ahli komuniti yang ramai ni
<ejat> jap nak upload
<susahsebut> (y)
<darknite> ok ejat
<PencintaKucing> susahsebut, apa maksud (y) ngan (Y) ?
<PencintaKucing> adakah aku dikira berfikiran negatif apabila terbayangkan perempuan ? :facepalm:
<deensokmo> ikon kot tu
<susahsebut> pm dah PencintaKucing 
<penreturns> kucin behave okie :3
<Kaibathelegacy> Hehe
<darknite> behave ye PencintaKucing..hehe
 * PencintaKucing tersipu2 malu..
<ejat> dah upload
<penreturns> :D
<ejat> kat fb group
<tajul> kecik ke, mata aku dah rabun ni
<fzlamn> ada kat wiki kan gambar tu?
<susahsebut> ok, tengok pada chart tu baru ada team, belum ada details
<tajul> ok
<tajul> yup
<darknite> ok
<susahsebut> ke dah ada details tentang setiap team ejat 
<tajul> cam lama dulu jugak
<tajul> takde tambahan
<deensokmo> blur.. tapi masih boloeh tengok lah..
<tajul> Community Leader pun takde
<tajul> kita hanya ada presiden je
<ejat> fzlamn : yups
<tajul> ;P
<susahsebut> jadinya kita plan untuk perbaiki/tambah apa yang patut sehingga kita berjaya implement. 
<ejat> erk .. 
<susahsebut> bagaimana semua? 
<ejat> susahsebut : yups
<susahsebut> setuju?
<ejat> penambahbaikan 
<deensokmo> uhh.. banyak jawatan tu..
<tajul> saya cadangkan, community leader, kita putuskan kat sini
<tajul> terus
<tajul> saya mencadangkan ejat
<deensokmo> +1 ejat
<tajul> at least sebagai leader sementera (walaupun mmg dah mcam leader)
<darknite> menyokong cadangan tajul
<penreturns> +1
<akim> setuju..
<ejat> owh tidak!!!!
<tajul> bukan apa, nampak pincang skrg ni
<darknite> vote sekarang
<tajul> kita dah ramai ahli, tapi takde carta organisasi
<fzlamn> +1
<susahsebut> #idea community leader diputuskan disini - tajul
<tajul> thanks susahsebut
<penreturns> <-geng makan
<susahsebut> #vote pemilihan team leader sekarang
<meetingology> Please vote on: pemilihan team leader sekarang
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
 * ejat terasa tidak layak
<penreturns> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from penreturns
<susahsebut> kenapa tak jadi?
<fzlamn> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fzlamn
<tajul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tajul
<penreturns> name xletak?
 * susahsebut lempang meetingology
<Kaibathelegacy> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Kaibathelegacy
<PencintaKucing> salah la..
<deensokmo> tak ada nama pun.. nak vote saper ni
 * PencintaKucing tanak vote..
<tajul> vote utk vote ni
<darknite> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from darknite
<tajul> terus calon susahsebut
<PencintaKucing> owh.. terus calon susahsebut eh ?
<PencintaKucing> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from PencintaKucing
<PencintaKucing> ;D
<chanjp> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from chanjp
<susahsebut> vote untuk setuju atau tidak pilih leader malam ini
<susahsebut> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susahsebut
<deensokmo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<PencintaKucing> ejat ?
<fzlamn> ni vote lain ke dr td?
<ejat> +1 paksa rela
<meetingology> +1 paksa rela received from ejat
<susahsebut> vote untuk setuju atau tidak pilih leader malam ini
<darknite> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from darknite
<fzlamn> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fzlamn
<Kaibathelegacy> Boleh endvote?
<tajul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tajul
<susahsebut> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: pemilihan team leader sekarang
<meetingology> Votes for:10 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<Kaibathelegacy> +1
<susahsebut> sekarang sila berikan cadangan untuk ketua komuniti
<Kaibathelegacy> Terlepas
<susahsebut> xpe Kaibathelegacy lepas ni jangan terlepas
<tajul> lambat Kaibathelegacy
<PencintaKucing> #info utk gambar carta organisasi, bleh click pada Option (kat bawah gambar tu) dan pilih Full Screen.. gambar clear..
<tajul> KatieKitty: tak join
<penreturns> go
<susahsebut> thanks PencintaKucing 
<KatieKitty> :)
<susahsebut> ada cadangan untuk ketua komuniti?
<deensokmo> Saya cadangkan tuan ejat
<tajul> sblm tu
<susahsebut> #idea ejat - deensokmo 
<tajul> skop tugak atau kelayakan leader ape ejat?
<darknite> +deensokmo
<susahsebut> jika tiada cadangan lain kita bersetuju sebulat suara la ye 
<susahsebut> bagaimana?
<fzlamn> sebulat suara untuk pilih ejat?
<ejat> http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/leadership-conduct
<darknite> setuju pilih ejat
<susahsebut> mari lihat leadership -conduct sebentar
<ejat> itu antaranye la 
<chengjk> ejat leader...
<tajul> saya vote susahsebut
<helmikassim> sorry kawan2, br dpt msk blk
<tajul> "We expect leadership by example. In Ubuntu, leadership is not an award, right, or title; it is a privilege. A leader will only retain his or her position as long as he or she acts as a leader. This means that they act with civility, respect, and trust in the ways described in the Code of Conduct. It also means that their contributions are sustained, significant, and reliable for the period that they lead. Leaders in Ubuntu are not autocrats. Leaders in Ub
<tajul> untu can not and will not stay leaders only because they got there first. Their role stems from shared recognition and respect from their team."
<Kaibathelegacy> Vote deensokmo
<helmikassim> vote for what?
<susahsebut> #idea susahsebut - TAJUL
<susahsebut> #idea deensokmo - Kaibathelegacy 
<susahsebut> ada cadangan lain?
<tajul> saya tak sedia, sebab masih belajar
<penreturns> vote susahsebut 
<helmikassim> agree with pen returns
<susahsebut> ada cadangan lain?
<helmikassim> vote susahsebut
<fzlamn> vote for susah sebut
<darknite> saya vote susahsebut
<susahsebut> juka tiada kita akan mula vote dari cadangan yang ada
<penreturns> silakan
<darknite> silakan
<tajul> saya ssebenarnya prefer ejat, tapi memandangkan kalu ejat bz/tak sedia, saya prefer susahsebut sebab dia banyak gerakkan community kita skrg
<ejat> tajul : ?
<deensokmo> susahsebut naib pengerusi ok kot..
<tajul> kita nak leader yg aktif dan boleh bertanggungjawab atas komunity
<tajul> TAPI kalau ejat sedia, saya pilih anda
<darknite> start voting
<penreturns> \o/
<helmikassim> vote susahsebut
<susahsebut> ok, sebelum mula vote saya ingin menolak dengan baik cadangan tajul dan mereka yang menyokong. kerana saya sangat tak sesuai untuk menjadi leader. siapa pun leader saya akan bantu macam yang saya buat sekarang ni selagi saya ada kelapangan. 
 * ejat terpulang la … undi adalah hak anda .. 
<tajul> adei
<tajul> semua tak sedia
<tajul> start vote!
<helmikassim> vote susahsebut
<tajul> sblm tu
<susahsebut> #vote ejat sebagai ketua komuniti
<meetingology> Please vote on: ejat sebagai ketua komuniti
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<tajul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tajul
<deensokmo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<Kaibathelegacy>  0
<helmikassim> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from helmikassim
<darknite> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from darknite
<PencintaKucing> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from PencintaKucing
<fzlamn> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from fzlamn
<penreturns> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from penreturns
<susahsebut> +1 berpengalaman, mempunyai kable dangan loco team dan skil tentang ubuntu. cuma harap dapat luangkan masa lebih sikit untuk komuniti. :)
<meetingology> +1 berpengalaman, mempunyai kable dangan loco team dan skil tentang ubuntu. cuma harap dapat luangkan masa lebih sikit untuk komuniti. :) received from susahsebut
<akim> +1 deensokmo
<meetingology> +1 deensokmo received from akim
<tajul> wei, banyak undi berlari ni
<susahsebut> undi untuk ejat sekarang, harap maklum
<susahsebut> ada lagi yang nak undi
<susahsebut> saya beri masa 2 minit
<deensokmo> "berlari"? ermm:-/
<ejat> undi diri sendiri bleh ke ? huhu 
<penreturns> *\o/*
<fzlamn> boleh 
<darknite> silakan ejat
<ejat> +1 tanda bersedia … 
<meetingology> +1 tanda bersedia … received from ejat
<chanjp> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from chanjp
<helmikassim> vote susahsebut
<tajul> helmikassim salah vote le
<helmikassim> salah.taip
<darknite> semua dah vote?
<helmikassim> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from helmikassim
<susahsebut> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: ejat sebagai ketua komuniti
<meetingology> Votes for:9 Votes against:0 Abstentions:2
<meetingology> Motion carried
<susahsebut> #vote deensokmo 
<meetingology> Please vote on: deensokmo
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<susahsebut> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from susahsebut
<fzlamn> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from fzlamn
<deensokmo> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from deensokmo
<Kaibathelegacy>  +1
<darknite> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from darknite
<akim> +1 deensokmo
<meetingology> +1 deensokmo received from akim
<helmikassim> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from helmikassim
<tajul> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from tajul
<susahsebut> deensokmo boleh jadi kepala team dalam komuniti
<penreturns> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from penreturns
<chanjp> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from chanjp
<PencintaKucing> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from PencintaKucing
<susahsebut> 11 orang mengundi
<susahsebut> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: deensokmo
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:1 Abstentions:7
<meetingology> Motion carried
<susahsebut> saya tak masuk vote sebab saya menolak kerana tak sesuai. pada yang baru join harap maklum. 
<PencintaKucing> okay.. takleh main paksa2..
<darknite> teruskan susahsebut
<tajul> saya juga tolak
<PencintaKucing> nanti berserabut jadinya :)
<deensokmo> jgn main suka vote perkara ni..
<penreturns> teruskan
<tajul> ok dah dapat result shall we proceed (nak buat esaimen) 
<susahsebut> saya cadangkan agar kita pilih pembantu ketua komuniti
<PencintaKucing> so, dah dapat presiden ngan naib presiden skaligus kalo takde vote lagi..
<tajul> yup
<PencintaKucing> presiden: ejat
<PencintaKucing> naib: deensokmo 
<tajul> saya cadangkan deensokmo
<susahsebut> #ide saya cadangkan agar kita pilih pembantu ketua komuniti
<tajul> +1
<deensokmo> eh.. bila masa lak ada vote undi naib presiden.. ni?
<susahsebut> #idea deensokmo pembantu naib presiden
<PencintaKucing> takde undi lagi..
<PencintaKucing> tapi tadi dah vote utk presiden, 2 org je..
<susahsebut> ada cadangan lain?
<susahsebut> start vote ya
<PencintaKucing> so, utk pendekkan masa, guna yg tu je la kot..
<tajul> yup
<PencintaKucing> atau nak vote lagi ?
<helmikassim> chairman take control, please
<deensokmo> say cadangkan susahsebut.. sya tak layak.. sebab dah ada komimen lain..
<susahsebut> #vote deensokmo sebagai naib presiden
<meetingology> Please vote on: deensokmo sebagai naib presiden
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<tajul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tajul
<PencintaKucing> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from PencintaKucing
<Fakrul> :)
<Fakrul> salam
<darknite> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from darknite
<helmikassim> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from helmikassim
<penreturns> _1
<susahsebut> +1
<Kaibathelegacy> -1
<meetingology> +1 received from susahsebut
<meetingology> -1 received from Kaibathelegacy
<deensokmo> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from deensokmo
<akim> +1 deensokmo
<meetingology> +1 deensokmo received from akim
<fzlamn> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from fzlamn
<ejat> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ejat
<chengjk> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from chengjk
<susahsebut> 10 orang
<darknite> semua dah vote
<susahsebut> boleh tutup kot? ada lagi?
<susahsebut> ok
<PencintaKucing> jap..
<chanjp> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from chanjp
<PencintaKucing> penreturns belom..
<susahsebut> ping PencintaKucing 
<susahsebut> ping penreturns 
<penreturns> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from penreturns
<ejat> dia ter underscore td
<PencintaKucing> a'ah..
<susahsebut> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: deensokmo sebagai naib presiden
<meetingology> Votes for:10 Votes against:3 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<penreturns> sori
<susahsebut> bagaimana bro deensokmo 
<susahsebut> boleh ya?
<ejat> penreturns : tu la nyelam ngn awek lagi 
<penreturns> eh bkn ler :3
<deensokmo> klau dah itu keputusan meeting.. terima jua..
 * Fakrul ucap tahniah kat deensokmo 
<fzlamn> +1 ejat
<tajul> boleh tak kita lantik setiausaha
<tajul> ejat: posible tak
<PencintaKucing> setuju lantik setiausaha..
<ejat> tajul : boleh je … utk update minutes .. 
<penreturns> ni yg slalu update wiki
<PencintaKucing> #idea setiausaha dicadangkan: susahsebut 
<ejat> +1 penreturns 
<darknite> setuju dengan cadangan tajul
<penreturns> penting tu
<tajul> yup
<deensokmo> +susahsebut
 * penreturns kopi paste je
<tajul> dan saya cadangkan tak perlu vote
<fzlamn> +1
<tajul> terus lantuk
<darknite> vote susahsebut
<tajul> sebab susahsebut mmg dok buat keje tu selalu
<PencintaKucing> better vote kot, just utk masukkan dalam minit mesyuarat..
<Fakrul> yup, terus lantik setiausaha tetap = susahsebut 
<PencintaKucing> kan ?
<deensokmo> vote jugak supaya nampak official
<ejat> #vote for setiausaha - susahsebut
<meetingology> Please vote on: for setiausaha - susahsebut
<penreturns> yup
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<ejat> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ejat
<penreturns> +1 PencintaKucing 
<meetingology> +1 PencintaKucing received from penreturns
<Fakrul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Fakrul
<fairuz> +1
<helmikassim> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fairuz
<meetingology> +1 received from helmikassim
<PencintaKucing> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from PencintaKucing
<deensokmo> +1
<tajul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<meetingology> +1 received from tajul
<tajul> pergh, laju gile
<tajul> kakakak
<darknite> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from darknite
<penreturns> :3
<tajul> (ketawa sorang2)
<helmikassim> ;-)
<PencintaKucing> penreturns, apa masuk nama aku tu ? lol..
<susahsebut> +1 selagi saya mampu bantu
<meetingology> +1 selagi saya mampu bantu received from susahsebut
<deensokmo> laju, seba orgnyer power..
<chanjp> +1
<penreturns> mcm men binggo je 
<meetingology> +1 received from chanjp
<penreturns> sori PencintaKucing ... sy dok diam2 okie
<Kaibathelegacy> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Kaibathelegacy
<ejat> ade lagi ? 
<akim> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from akim
<penreturns> fzlamn, 
<fzlamn> yup
<penreturns> ok xpasan da ade :3
<susahsebut> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: for setiausaha - susahsebut
<meetingology> Votes for:13 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<ejat> pergh .. undi penuh 
<tajul> ok
<darknite> hehe
<tajul> cantek
<ejat> tahniah susahsebut 
<penreturns> *\o/*
<deensokmo> tahniah susahsebut
<ejat> tahniah deensokmo 
<darknite> tahniah susahsebut
<tajul> tahniah semua
<Fakrul> undi penuh = setiausaha tetap kot. haha
<penreturns> tahniah sume
<susahsebut> #info presiden, naib dan setiausaha akan membincangkan / merangka carta organisasi dengan lebih lanjut selepas ini
<helmikassim> congratulation
 * ejat akan support anda sedaya upaya
<tajul> yg lain takde jawatan, kita continue contribute utk ubuntu
<susahsebut> terima kasih semua
<susahsebut> team ada
<tajul> ejat: bersemangat sikit
<ejat> tajul : ade team 
<tajul> hehe
<tajul> kami perlu bimbingan anda
<helmikassim> hebat!
<susahsebut> ok kita kembali ke subtopic kedua
<darknite> ok
<ejat> team design : saya cadang penreturns 
<susahsebut> sila en tajul 
<penreturns> silakan
<penreturns> oi oiii
<tajul> ok
<penreturns> jgn ler
<susahsebut> ejat, lebih lanjut tentang team lepas meeting nanti kot. aku sampai jam 12 je boleh lepak sini
<fzlamn> hahaha...
<tajul> susahsebut: ko buat topic sikit
<deensokmo> baru cadangan tu penreturns
<tajul> hehe
<tajul> aku tak biasa guna meetingology
<susahsebut> #subtopic precise pangoline translation
<susahsebut> https://launchpad.net/~ms-translators
<susahsebut> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+translations
<susahsebut> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-ms
<tajul> ok genng, as stated kat atas
<ejat> bile plan nak sambung translation ? 
<tajul> kita kene ada team utk buat translation
<tajul> ejat: tgh bincang la ni
<penreturns> <--jawa - xsesuai :3
<ejat> opsss
<akim> penreturns haha
<ejat> penreturns : bukan ke anda kate nak 3D kan logo ubuntu-my :)
<tajul> sbb kita perlu team atau subteam utk manage translation
<penreturns> boleh je
<ejat> +1 tajul
<deensokmo> betul2..
<penreturns> bab tu sy ok
<penreturns> bab design xmo
<ejat> tajul : memula ikut org chart lama 
<penreturns> ade design sy 3dkan no prob
<ejat> then kalau rase nak tambah team dipersilakan 
<tajul> bab translation ni, saya sedia lead utk team ni
<tajul> keje agak remeh, dan ramai org diperlukan
<fzlamn> sedia membantu untuk translation
<penreturns> +1 fzlamn 
<Fakrul> sedia bantu translation, cuma tak banyak sbb bz sket
<tajul> ada cadangan lain
<Kaibathelegacy> Telah, sedang dan akan membantu translation
<deensokmo> saya juga boleh bantu.. mana2 ada ruang waktu utk translation ni..
<tajul> saya tak expect kita boleh selelsaikan cepat
<tajul> tapi saya expect kita boleh selesaikan by apps
<tajul> maknanya kita ada target dan kita selesaikan
<Kaibathelegacy> Aku rasa translation tak byk tinggal
<susahsebut> dalam specific time
<susahsebut> +1 tajul 
<tajul> so, saya perlukan rakan2 utk bantu saya
<deensokmo> nak kena berguru dgn Kaibathelegacy ni..
<tajul> tadi saya nampak fzlamn nak bantu
<tajul> cuma nak mintak cadangan rakan2 utk selesaikan perkara ni
<fzlamn> yup n ada buka ruang translation tu tp mcm xde apa, tu yg x faham
<helmikassim> bantu utk terjemahan kan?
<Kaibathelegacy> Banyak kena review dan sahkan setiap terjemahan yg dibuat.
<deensokmo> sama la kita fzlamn
<helmikassim> boleh saya bantu?
<tajul> tu saya kata remeh
 * ejat cadang tajul lead marketing team :)
<PencintaKucing> tajul, macam aku cakap time global jam aritu, translation yg ada skarang kena review kaw2..
<tajul> yup
<PencintaKucing> budak aritu, apa ke nama tah, google translate byk sgt..
<PencintaKucing> rosak bahasa tercinta kita :P
<tajul> skrg kita kene form team dulu
<tajul> lets vote
<deensokmo> susahsebut mungkin boleh kira sepintas lalu mereka di sini yg ringan tulang utk translation..
<tajul> susahsebut: 
<Fakrul> kalo buka traslation tu, tak jumpa link untuk terus translate, kena search. Dulu search dekat sejam baru jumpa.
<tajul> susahsebut: kita vote utk form sub-team utk buat translatuion
<PencintaKucing> aku boleh tolong, tapi takleh jamin 100% komitmen sebab keja belambak2..
<tajul> takpe
<Fakrul> rekrut team kat fb ok juga kan?
<tajul> thats y aku kata 'ramai' dan bukan 'expert'
<helmikassim> agree fakrul
<deensokmo> PencitaKucing, tak per kita buat slow2.. lama siap juga.. bila ramai akan cepat siap
<Fakrul> yang gurl kat fb pasti akan tolong kot.
<penreturns> bende ni ikot atas diri
<penreturns> sumbangan peribadi kot
<penreturns> :3
<susahsebut> #vote subteam translation. jika anda ingin sukarela membantu +1, jika tidak -1
<meetingology> Please vote on: subteam translation. jika anda ingin sukarela membantu +1, jika tidak -1
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<PencintaKucing> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from PencintaKucing
<tajul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tajul
<Fakrul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Fakrul
<penreturns> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from penreturns
<helmikassim> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from helmikassim
<deensokmo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<susahsebut> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from susahsebut
<Kaibathelegacy> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Kaibathelegacy
<fzlamn> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fzlamn
<chanjp> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from chanjp
<akim> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from akim
<susahsebut> darknite, 
<darknite> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from darknite
<tajul> sape lagi?
<darknite> tadi aku buat business kat tandas
<darknite> hehe
<susahsebut> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: subteam translation. jika anda ingin sukarela membantu +1, jika tidak -1
<meetingology> Votes for:8 Votes against:3 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<penreturns> -..- masok log^
<PencintaKucing> darknite, tanak tahu please!
<Fakrul> !idea Untuk translate ni, elok ada garis panduan & tutorial kepada newbie. Google translate sangat membantu.
<lubotu2> Fakrul: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<susahsebut> 8 orang sukarela en tajul 
<tajul> ok
<darknite> ok
<tajul> cantek
<tajul> 1st thing: mesti ada akaun launchpad
<tajul> aku in a hurry ni
<fzlamn> aku perlu guideline sebelom blh terbang
<darknite> saya ada ada
<penreturns> request blog ubuntu my di listkan :3
<PencintaKucing> Fakrul, boleh guna google translate, tapi jangan guna google translate utk translate..
<tajul> aku nak bincang ngan sub team ni kemudian boleh?
<fzlamn> ad
<Kaibathelegacy> Boleh ikut guideline mozmy
<deensokmo> lawa2.. kalau boleh esok lusa ada lagi yg nak tawarkan diri kita ambil jer mcmane?
<tajul> +1 deensokmo
<susahsebut> +1 tajul. bincang subteam kemudian
<Fakrul> google translate sebagai gude je :)
<tajul> kita proceed ke next agenda
<PencintaKucing> #idea buka tawaran sukarela translation kat facebook
<tajul> +1
<susahsebut> +1 PencintaKucing 
<deensokmo> ok.. teruskan.. masa terus berjalan ni
<Fakrul> Kaibathelegacy, link guide mozmy plz
<helmikassim> +1
<PencintaKucing> helmikassim, belom vote lagi la.. LOL
<chanjp> +1
<susahsebut> ok, sekarang kita ke subtopik seterusnya ya
<Kaibathelegacy> Aku on phone, tak support multitasking
<helmikassim> tajul n susahsebut da vote LOL
<susahsebut> #info tajul akan bincang lebih lanjut dengan subteam translation kemudian
<Fakrul> Kaibathelegacy, nanti bagi kat fb je la ye
<susahsebut> #subtopic event ukm
<susahsebut> -keluarkan jika tiada
<helmikassim> aku on phone, ke terengganu. harap teruskan
<susahsebut> event ukam ni minta tajul confirmkan
<susahsebut> kalau memang dah xde kita keluarkan dari minit
<tajul> Event UKM tiada info
<deensokmo> tarikh?
<tajul> kita lupuskan
<tajul> penat aku petik dekat osdc-my
<tajul> takde bunyik
<tajul> drop
<susahsebut> #agree event ukm dikeluarkan dari minit kerana tiada pengesahan dari penganjur
<helmikassim> agree
<tajul> #rejected event UKM
<susahsebut> #agreed event ukm dikeluarkan dari minit kerana tiada pengesahan dari penganjur
<deensokmo> #agreed event ukm dikeluarkan dari minit kerana tiada pengesahan dari penganjur
<susahsebut> #subtopic survey penggunaan ubuntu di malaysia
<susahsebut> -perlukan satu kumpulan untuk memulakanya di google docs
<Kaibathelegacy> !help
<fzlamn> setuju.. aku tgk post tu xde respon kat osdc
<tajul> mungkin si aini tu tgk bannyak reaksi -Ve dari osdc-my
<tajul> sblm tu susahsebut, sapa leader utk project tu
<tajul> kene ada leader, kalu tak, tak jalan
<fzlamn> dia x tgk semangat loco tu
<susahsebut> project mana tajul 
<ejat> tajul : uit itu macam ker .. so .. ubuntu-my kena bg +ve 
<ejat> :)
<ejat> brb … tukar os
<tajul> aku tgk dekat ubuntu-my, walau ramai newbie, banyak +ve thinking
<ejat> +100 tajul
<tajul> berbanding dekat osdc-my, ramai expert/otai= semua -ve
<tajul> tu dekat osdc-my makin sikit org
<Kaibathelegacy> Survey nak ikut format global survey 2012?
<tajul> kalu ko perasan
<mrpen> sori tepijak plug -..-
<tajul> makin hari, makin mkutang
<ejat> lama dah perasan 
<deensokmo> soalan kacang pun ada juga memancing veteran kat Ubuntu-my fc
<tajul> ok, priceed
<ejat> deensokmo : maksud nye ? 
<darknite> ok
<ejat> :P
<darknite> teruskan
<susahsebut> ok, ke subtopik seterusnya?
<susahsebut> #subtopic survey penggunaan ubuntu di malaysia
 * ejat nie x paham bahasa tersirat :) 
<susahsebut> -perlukan satu kumpulan untuk memulakanya di google docs
<tajul> soalan aku tadi susahsebut, sape leader utk project ni?
<susahsebut> satu leader untuk mengtuai juga
<susahsebut> belum ada leader
<tajul> kene ada
<tajul> kalau tak, susah
<susahsebut> maklan bagi cadangan 
<tajul> bukan susahsebut dah, susahnakbuat
<deensokmo> aku cadangkan maklan
<locodir-user> Salam all
<Kaibathelegacy> #idea survey follow ubuntu global survey + tambahan idea kita
<Fakrul> wsllm
<tajul> wslm
<deensokmo> w'salam
<tajul> masuk2
<locodir-user> minta maaf cos lambat join
<PencintaKucing> salam
<tajul> takpe
<fzlamn> wkmslm, setuju maklan lead
<fairuz> wsalam
<tajul> lambat x semestinya tertinggal
<darknite> walaikumsalam wbt
<susahsebut> #info cadangan leader untuk ubuntu survey projek 
<tajul> 'keretapi' kami panjang
<tajul> keke
<darknite> saya cadangkan tajul
<tajul> maklan kene ade
<tajul> kita kene lantik or yg de kat sini
<tajul> saya syor, lantik org yg de kat sini
<susahsebut> +1 tajul 
<deensokmo> tajul dah jadi leader team translation.. 
<darknite> saoe kaguj
<susahsebut> lagipun kalau maklan nak start dari awal bagi cadangan dia dah draft awal soalan2 yang perlu
<deensokmo> betul ker?
<susahsebut> sampai sekarang xde langsung draf awal
<susahsebut> kita kena push untuk projek ni berjalan
<tajul> aku rasa, bab ni kita KIV
<susahsebut> so perlu leader
<darknite> ok
<tajul> sebab yg cadang kene ada
<fzlamn> KIV
<tajul> sbb kita nak tau biji butirnya
<susahsebut> #vote KIV ubuntu survey 
<meetingology> Please vote on: KIV ubuntu survey
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<fzlamn> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fzlamn
<deensokmo> +1
<tajul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<meetingology> +1 received from tajul
<PencintaKucing> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from PencintaKucing
<ejat> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ejat
<chanjp> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from chanjp
<penreturns> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from penreturns
<helmikassim2> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from helmikassim2
<susahsebut> +1 harap ini kali terakhir KIV sebab dah drag since oct 2011
<meetingology> +1 harap ini kali terakhir KIV sebab dah drag since oct 2011 received from susahsebut
<darknite> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from darknite
<Fakrul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Fakrul
<susahsebut> 11 mengundi 
<susahsebut> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: KIV ubuntu survey
<meetingology> Votes for:10 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<susahsebut> sub topik seterusnya
<helmikassim2> helmikassim2 is helmikassim, harap maklum ;)
<susahsebut> eh dah habis subtopik
<susahsebut> kejap
<deensokmo> teruskan pengerusi mesyuarat susahsebut
<susahsebut> #topic pengenalan ubuntu desktop dan server di altfa solutions
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my | | Mac 2012 ubuntu-my meeting Meeting | Current topic:  pengenalan ubuntu desktop dan server di altfa solutions
<susahsebut> ok berkaitan perkara ini en wan mohd fairuz meminta sukarelawan dari ubuntu-my untuk bagi talk di altfa solutions
<tajul> yayay
<tajul> ni kene wat cepat
<susahsebut> masih belum ada tarikh, cuma dalam bulan 4. jangkaan masa ialah 6 jam. 
<fzlamn> kena pakar tu
<ejat> wan mohd firdaus ? 
<susahsebut> maaf salah
<susahsebut> wan mohd firdaus
<tajul> dan kalau jadi, akan bagi income kat community kita
<susahsebut> fairuz, jangan marah
<ejat> btw, minta someone leh update website 
<ejat> utk logo altfa solutions
<tajul> ejat: kalau gitu, kene lantik cepat la
<tajul> tu kene cepat masukkan senarai ahli kat situ
<ejat> tajul: lantik ape ? 
<tajul> ajk website
 * ejat mau lantik lead mypapit .. 
<ejat> since mmg dia yang handle dari dulu 
<ejat> so perlukan assistant utk bantu dia 
<ejat> kalau satu team lagi bagus
<tajul> takpe, kita bincang current topic dulu 
<penreturns> org yg bole dipercaya ;)
<susahsebut> darknite, sebelum ni pernah kata berminat untuk bantu webmaster
<tajul> ejat: ko salah topik
<tajul> hehe
<tajul> darknite ok
<ejat> okie
<tajul> pink hackers
<darknite> pink hackers?
<darknite> ape tuh
<tajul> boleh ke nak masuk tajuk ni susahsebut
<susahsebut> #info sukarelawan untuk beri talk di altfa solutions, bulan 4. tarikh belum pasti
<susahsebut> ada yang nak volunteered?
<deensokmo> apa skop nya ni
<ejat> talk about ? 
<ejat> topic ? 
<susahsebut> pengenalan ubuntu desktop
<fzlamn> specific sikit ttg talk tu boleh ke?
<tajul> aku rasa, ni lebih pada introduction
<susahsebut> ada certain company mintak altfa solutions buat
<tajul> kene ada org bincang personally balik ngan firdaus
<susahsebut> betul tajul
<susahsebut> introduction
 * ejat nak cadang lantik bendahari utk perihal kewangan :) 
<tajul> dia nak wat free talk, or free course or free then masuk course
<tajul> kekek
<susahsebut> firdaus minta sukare;awan, kalau xde dia guna staff dia
<fzlamn> firdaus?
<chanjp> Lokasi?
<deensokmo> bangi
<susahsebut> altfa solutions bangi chanjp 
<ak47suk1> bulan 4 weekend aku free kecuali 7 dan 8 april
<helmikassim2> bangi boleh aku join
<susahsebut> #info ak47suk1 free untuk weekend bulan 4. 
<chanjp> Sorry. Bangi tak boleh. Kalau ada di Penang saya minat.
<susahsebut> helmikassim2, boleh bagi talk ya 
<deensokmo> setiap penghujung bulan, selama 4 bulan.. gitu ker
<susahsebut> kalau boleh nak include nama sekali ni
<susahsebut> maaf deensokmo, apa yang setiap hujung bulan?
<deensokmo> introduction Ubuntu desktop/server.. kan?
<PencintaKucing> deensokmo, bulna april sahaja..
<PencintaKucing> *bulan*
<susahsebut> ya. dalam bulan 4. cuma masih belum confirm tarikh. 
<deensokmo> oohh.. ok2..
<tajul> ok,
<tajul> aku rasa camnu
<helmikassim2> susahsebut: intro biasa2 boleh
<tajul> aku bincang ngan firdaus balik cemana
<susahsebut> firdaus pm saya di fb pasal ni. cuma tarikh dia tak dapat confirmkan.
<Fakrul> Bulan 4, 6jam je kan? CUma tarikh tak conform
<tajul> org bisnes ni cara dia lain
<tajul> kene personally
<PencintaKucing> +1 tajul 
<susahsebut> #agreed tajul bincang dengan firdaus tentang ubuntu introduction
<Fakrul> +1 tajul 
<tajul> #info tajul akan bincang ngan firdaus pasal kursus
<deensokmo> +1 tajul
<tajul> cuma, aku nak yg lain bantu kalau jadi kursus ni
<locodir-user> +1 tajul
<darknite> adakah talk tuh kita blh join dengar?
<tajul> kalu bring income, aku akan agihkan2 sorang sikit
<deensokmo> tak per aku sudi bantu..
<PencintaKucing> #idea vote: tajul akan bincang dengan firdaus berkenaan talk pada april 2012. KIV.
<deensokmo> tapi bukan leader la..
<tajul> darknite: kita dah bukan dengar, kita kene bagi kursus
<tajul> aku rasa ni bukan talk, tapi kursus
<darknite> ooo
<Fakrul> Topik perbincangan sal kelebihan ubuntu desktop & server di dalam perniagaan?
<darknite> aku maybe xblh sbb ada exam la bln 4 nie
<susahsebut> #action Tajul - perbincangan mengenai kursus disambung setelah tajul berbincang dengan firdaus
<meetingology> ACTION: Tajul - perbincangan mengenai kursus disambung setelah tajul berbincang dengan firdaus
<tajul> Fakrul: kene bincang ngan firdaus balik
<deensokmo> ok..
<susahsebut> oooo command action lagi power rangers
<ejat> :)
<susahsebut> ok, move on ke topic seterusnya?
<ejat> go go power rangers
<susahsebut> saya proceed ke topik seterusnya ya?
<susahsebut> boleh rakan2
<helmikassim2> ok 
<deensokmo> teruskan
<fzlamn> ok
<susahsebut> #topic pengumpulan dana untuk aktiviti ubuntu-my
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my | | Mac 2012 ubuntu-my meeting Meeting | Current topic:  pengumpulan dana untuk aktiviti ubuntu-my
<susahsebut> #subtopic bagaimana mengumpul dana
<susahsebut> #subtopic bagaimana mengumpul dana
<helmikassim2> carwash?
<tajul> ??
<Fakrul> elaborete more plz
<helmikassim2> kumpul dana dengan carwash..
<fzlamn> jual barang n sedikit sumbang ke loco or beli n derma
<Fakrul> cara-cara mengumpul dana?
<chengjk> susahsebut, dah sampai topic ni dah...
<helmikassim2> charity carwash
<deensokmo> maksunyer mesti ada urusan penjualan untuk memula dana, dan modal diperlukan..
<susahsebut> oh sorry chengjk 
<ejat> merchandize
<ejat> cawan 
<ejat> topi
<Fakrul> baju
<Fakrul> format laptop
<Fakrul> virus remover
<tajul> aku perasan ade rakan kita dari Perlis, chanjp dan saufi yg ada wat lankyard dan pendrive
<ejat> +1 Fakrul
<PencintaKucing> macam chengjk buat tu pon bagos.. jual pendrive and sedikit wang disumbangkan pada komuniti..
<saufiwahab_> setuju
<tajul> y not kita iklankan dalam website kita
<tajul> dia amik sikit
<fzlamn> +1
<tajul> kita amik sikit
<tajul> lama2 jadi bukit
<deensokmo> CD Ubuntu? ada law tertentu ker?
<saufiwahab_> xde
<susahsebut> #idea - ubuntu-my merchandise. sedikit sumbangan untuk komuniti dari hasil jualan
<saufiwahab_> boleh terus proceed printing Cd case semua
<ejat> #action to have online/offline cart at ubuntu-my website
<meetingology> ACTION: to have online/offline cart at ubuntu-my website
<darknite> mungkin buat kursus 
<saufiwahab_> +1
<Fakrul> +1 darknite 
<chengjk> cadangan: buat portal untuk share job dan project.
<PencintaKucing> #idea ubuntu-my merchandise - sapa2 berminat utk menyumbang dana, kita ramai2 bantu iklankan produk tersebut.
<deensokmo> +1 darknite
<chanjp> +1 darknite. Offer 1 to 1 coaching. Promote melalui website. 
<chengjk> +1
<tajul> +1 cadang chengjk lead
<saufiwahab_> +!
<saufiwahab_> +1
<ejat> #idea ubuntu-my merchandise - sapa2 berminat utk menyumbang dana, kita ramai2 bantu iklankan produk tersebut.
<tajul> pengerusi ejat dan s/u susahsebut
<tajul> boleh tak saya cadangkan kita assing trus leader utk task ni
<tajul> saudara chanjp + saufiwahab_
<ejat> tajul: boleh jerk 
<tajul> doran ni kaki bisness
<susahsebut> setuju
<tajul> bole kita bantu
<tajul> dan juga dorang bantu ubuntu-my as well
<locodir-user> setuju
<deensokmo> nak buat bisnes kena ramai promoter..
<ejat> yups .. dieorang pun bleh dpt stock "baik punye" dari negara seberang :p
<susahsebut> promoter setiap ahli komuniti
<tajul> dan on top of that, website kita kene la up2date sikit darknite
<deensokmo> hu.huu.
<locodir-user> no problem.... saya boleh tolong promote
<tajul> promo ramai2
<ejat> deensokmo: nape huhu .. betul kan sy cakap ? 
<ejat> :P
<locodir-user> setuju
<tajul> tapi leader ene ada
<deensokmo> betul ejat, dia duk seberang
<tajul> takde leader kalu, huru-hara!
<ejat> 0/
<deensokmo> dekat seberang sori
<darknite> ok
<susahsebut> #action cadangkan leader untuk team fund
<meetingology> ACTION: cadangkan leader untuk team fund
<susahsebut> nama sementara tu team funs
<susahsebut> *fund
<susahsebut> en tajul sila beri cadangan
<darknite> saya cadangkan saufiwahab_
<ejat> marketing :)
<ejat> marketing & awareness team
<tajul> errr
<tajul> saya nak cadangkan 2 orang
<tajul> saufiwahab_ dan chanjp
<saufiwahab_> saya cadangkan chengjk
<tajul> dan dorang ble terus amik sayap marketing
<darknite> #vote saufiwahab_
<saufiwahab_> awareness ni kalau boleh org central
<PencintaKucing> chanjp & chengjk berbeza kan ?
<susahsebut> #idea saufiwahab_ chanjp chengjk 
<fzlamn> +1 saufiwahab_
<saufiwahab_> chenjp adik chengjk
<PencintaKucing> owh..
<PencintaKucing> adik beradik ubuntu user.. good2.. :D
<chengjk> ape yg cadang aku ni??? cadang yg aku nak propose pun belum dicadangkan
<susahsebut> chanjp, chengjk dan saufiwahab_ ada bantahan?
<chanjp> Bloodbrothers F/OSS
<fzlamn> setu
<chengjk> saufiwahab_, chanjp bukan adik aku la...
<darknite> xada
<ak47suk1> +1
<susahsebut> ok kita mula vote ya
<chanjp> Saya setuju membantu marketing and funding.
<deensokmo> mula
<saufiwahab_> awareness ni biar bg org yg ada di central (KL , selangor)
<susahsebut> #vote untuk marketing & awareness team leader chanjp 
<meetingology> Please vote on: untuk marketing & awareness team leader chanjp
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<darknite> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from darknite
<helmikassim2> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from helmikassim2
<deensokmo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<chengjk> setuju... 3 orang yg dicadangkan semua dok utara... cari la orang KL...
<saufiwahab_> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from saufiwahab_
<ejat> chanjp kat fb group sape ? 
<akim_> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from akim_
<locodir-user> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from locodir-user
<penreturns> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from penreturns
<susahsebut> Chan Ju Ping ejat 
<chanjp> ejat tuxdeperlis dan ubuntu-my
<ejat> adik chengjk ? 
<Fakrul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Fakrul
<chengjk> ejat, bukan...
<PencintaKucing> chanjp sapa eh ?
<chanjp> Tidak. Negeri pun tidak sama.
<tajul> oops
<PencintaKucing> kat facebook nama apa ?
<tajul> chanjp ni Cheng Jee ka?
 * PencintaKucing tak brapa kenal.. nak vote pon was2..
<tajul> aku blk konpius
<saufiwahab_> salah orang suda..
<chanjp> Chan Ju Ping https://launchpad.net/~rewarp
<tajul> kang tersalah pilih org rugi plak
<tajul> keke
<helmikassim2> aku da nk hilang signal. kat karak. 
<tajul> ok chanjp is Ju Ping
<tajul> yg nak buat event dekat Penang tu ka?
<tajul> isn;t?
<fzlamn> ooo
<susahsebut> +1 leader akan ada pembantu dan team di belakang dia. 
<meetingology> +1 leader akan ada pembantu dan team di belakang dia. received from susahsebut
<chanjp> Ya. Dan nampaknya tiada orang Penang lain di sini.
<tajul> ok2
<fzlamn> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fzlamn
<susahsebut> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: untuk marketing & awareness team leader chanjp
<meetingology> Votes for:8 Votes against:1 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<saufiwahab_> almost i'm chanjp
<susahsebut> nasib sempat fzlamn 
<saufiwahab_> i live near Kulim
<saufiwahab_> =)
<fzlamn> :)
<chanjp> saufiwahab :-)
<tajul> susahsebut: aku dah salah org propose
<PencintaKucing> chanjp, aku org penang..
<tajul> hehe
<tajul> cemana ye
<susahsebut> #vote chengjk 
<meetingology> Please vote on: chengjk
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<PencintaKucing> kepala batas mali..
<tajul> jap2
<PencintaKucing> vote apa ?
<PencintaKucing> adeh..
<tajul> wei
<saufiwahab_> mana satu nak kena vote ni
<tajul> chengjk: ada ka?
<susahsebut> tengok cadangan untuk leader kan ada 3 nama
<deensokmo> chengjk saper erk
<tajul> *konpius*
<fzlamn> jin kang cheng
<chengjk> chengjk, tu hantu merayau...
<deensokmo> oo..ok2..
<saufiwahab_> yup jin kang cheng
<darknite> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from darknite
<chanjp> deensokmo Yang nak anjurkan release party di UniMAP
<tajul> adei ko chengjk, pning gue
<chanjp> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from chanjp
<fzlamn> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fzlamn
<deensokmo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<saufiwahab_> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from saufiwahab_
<susahsebut> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susahsebut
<tajul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tajul
<susahsebut> ejat, 
<akim_> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from akim_
<ejat> susahsebut: yes bos
<susahsebut> vote
<PencintaKucing> susahsebut, check pm
<penreturns> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from penreturns
<ejat> +1 i follow .. 
<meetingology> +1 i follow .. received from ejat
<susahsebut> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: chengjk
<meetingology> Votes for:9 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<susahsebut> #vote saufiwahab as leader
<meetingology> Please vote on: saufiwahab as leader
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<darknite> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from darknite
<fzlamn> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fzlamn
<tajul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tajul
<chengjk> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from chengjk
<deensokmo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<ejat> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ejat
<fairuz> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fairuz
<akim_> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from akim_
<Fakrul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Fakrul
<chanjp> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from chanjp
<susahsebut> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susahsebut
<susahsebut> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: saufiwahab as leader
<meetingology> Votes for:11 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<PencintaKucing> +1
<PencintaKucing> aiseh.. tak sempat :P
<fzlamn> :P
<deensokmo> pening dgn nama samaran, nanti kita kena buat satu page khas utk ketahui summary nama sebenar dan nickname, kalau boleh bergambar utk memudahkan kita kenal, org lain nak kenal.. walaupun tiada dlm organisasi
<susahsebut> jap kira vote
<susahsebut> 11 saufiwahab_ , 9 chengjk  dan 8 chanjp 
<tajul> geng
<ejat> \0/ saufiwahab_
<chengjk> terbaik
<susahsebut> jadi saufiwahab_ terpilih sebagai ketua marketing team
<tajul> ni vote utk promosi ye?
<tajul> ok
<penreturns> senyap je ak47suk1 
<saufiwahab_> okay menrima tugasan
<PencintaKucing> tahniah saufiwahab_ 
 * ejat mata dah nak tutup la plak :P
<susahsebut> untuk pembantu dan bendahari bagaimana pula?
<deensokmo> Syabas!
<fzlamn> dibantu oleh chengjk n chanjp
<tajul> marketing kene lantik sorang dari central gak
<susahsebut> terus dari nama2 yang dah ada atau bagaimana?
<saufiwahab_> ya
<tajul> sebab banyak projek dari sini
<saufiwahab_> betul kena ada dari central juga
<tajul> kesian dorang nanti
<ak47suk1> line slowmacamt000t
<ejat> deensokmo: saya nak cadang anda pegang kewangan bleh ka ? 
<susahsebut> pembantu lantik dari central?
<saufiwahab_> vote from central ?
<tajul> geng, tapi aku rasa kita kene consentrate on next topic la
<fzlamn> yup
<tajul> sbb organisasai kita KIV jap
<ejat> tajul: bagi abis topic dulu la 
<tajul> taku ramai nak blah nanti, sayang
<tajul> mmg dah abis kan?
<tajul> keke
<ak47suk1> ok
<ejat> pulak .. 
<deensokmo> sekarang topic bendahri ker?
<ak47suk1> ada apa2 tertinggal ka?
<tajul> (sbb aku salah sorang nak calo jap gi - nak siapkan esemen)
 * PencintaKucing pon.. nak tido awal sebab esok nak bangun awal.. ada keja migration kol 4AM.. :(
<helmikassim> release party dah ke? 
 * penreturns away saket kepala - pape vote sy setuju
<helmikassim> release party dah ke? 
<susahsebut> tak pun macam ni, 3 orang yang terpilih sebelum ni saufiwahab_, chanjp dan chengjk akan bincang lebih lanjut tentang marketing. details post kat fb ke. kita pilih sorang daro central untuk join team je
<susahsebut> bagaimana?
<PencintaKucing> setuju..
<susahsebut> yang lain setuju?
<locodir-user> setuju
<deensokmo> utk pendekkan masa, sub topic bincang kat FB boleh tu
<darknite> agree
<PencintaKucing> #idea leader setiap team conduct meeting sendiri & report pada mr presiden.
<chanjp> Setuju.
<susahsebut> saufiwahab_, chanjp chengjk 
<fzlamn> ok
<saufiwahab_> setuju
<susahsebut> #action tak pun macam ni, 3 orang yang terpilih sebelum ni saufiwahab_, chanjp dan chengjk akan bincang lebih lanjut tentang marketing. details post kat fb ke. kita pilih sorang daro central untuk join team je
<meetingology> ACTION: tak pun macam ni, 3 orang yang terpilih sebelum ni saufiwahab_, chanjp dan chengjk akan bincang lebih lanjut tentang marketing. details post kat fb ke. kita pilih sorang daro central untuk join team je
<susahsebut> ok move on ke topik seterusnya
<susahsebut> #topic promosi dan penghebahan mengenai precise pangolin
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my | | Mac 2012 ubuntu-my meeting Meeting | Current topic:  promosi dan penghebahan mengenai precise pangolin
<susahsebut> yang ni cuma untuk bagi awareness kat sume ahli komuniti la
<susahsebut> dah dekat ni
<susahsebut> start la promote ubuntu precise pangoline
<PencintaKucing> #idea utk hebahan precise pangolin - tshirt!!
<darknite> sudah mula promote ubuntu 12.04
<Fakrul> cara promote?
<PencintaKucing> kalo tshirt siap at least 2 minggu sebelom release, itu dah dikira promosi..
<locodir-user> apa kata buat PC?
<susahsebut> yuzery yusof yang buat shirt 
<PencintaKucing> kecuali la tshirt tu korang pakai time jumpa ramai2 je..
 * PencintaKucing pakai wat gi keja, jalan2 dan sebagainya..
<susahsebut> xde nampak orang lain buat untuk precise ni
<deensokmo> Bukan ker kita promte Ubuntu, dah tentu versi terkini..
<tajul> yaya
<tajul> haritu penreturns ke yg buat contdown
<chengjk> tak semestinya visi terkini...
<tajul> amik kat webiste dia, buh kat personal blog or website
<penreturns> bkn sy...sy amik dr ubuntu.com je
<saufiwahab_> versi stable sebelum versi terkini
<chengjk> pengenalan untuk business user kena scope kepada LTS...
<darknite> dah letak kat blog
<tajul> ooh
<tajul> (patut dia link kat ubuntu.com) kekeke
<tajul> +1 chengjk
<penreturns> nanti edit wat ver ubuntu-my
<susahsebut> #action siapa ada blog/website letak countdown precise. ambil dari ubuntu.com
<meetingology> ACTION: siapa ada blog/website letak countdown precise. ambil dari ubuntu.com
<saufiwahab_> +1
<tajul> ok
<tajul> +1 susahsebut
<fzlamn> hotel2 blh guna ubuntu kat lobby hotel 
<susahsebut> ada cadangan lain?
<PencintaKucing> kita nak promote 12.04 secara khusus atau ubuntu secara general ?
<locodir-user> tak nak buat press conference ke?
<saufiwahab_> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<PencintaKucing> kalo ubuntu secara general, at least seminggu 2 kali aku promote pusing2 kl..
<PencintaKucing> :P
<fzlamn> promote ko buat mcm ne?
<ak47suk1> :))
<darknite> jika ada PC fair ataupun ape2 fair...blh promote kat situ
<PencintaKucing> aku pakai baju ubuntu je.. :)
<ak47suk1> human ads
<Fakrul> #idea Promote guna wallpaper pun ok gak kan? Stiap orang tukar wallpaper kepada pangolin dan pos kat wall. kengkawan like ramai2. mesti orang lain curious tgk like yg banyak tu.
<locodir-user> atau kita sediakan artikel, then pass kat reporter utk kuarkan dalam paper sempena pelancaran
<ak47suk1> gud ide
<fzlamn> cantik gak
<tajul> aku cadangkan, utk promosi ni, kita bebas
<deensokmo> dlm blog, buat wallpaper.. semasa slide show dgn client
<tajul> apa2 post kat FB
<tajul> asal jgn buat bende ofensive dah
<penreturns> +1 Fakrul 
<susahsebut> rasanya lebih pada general. 
<tajul> kang tercalar ubuntu-my punya nama
<chanjp> +1
<PencintaKucing> apa yg aku paham dari topik ni, kita nak promote 12.04..
<PencintaKucing> macam kfc la contohnya..
<susahsebut> banyak cadangan kat sini. nanti aku kumpul semua dan kita vote atau bincang lebih lanjut kat fb. 
<PencintaKucing> mmg main bisnes dia 'kfc'.. tapi dia ada promosi produk2 terbaru..
<fzlamn> aku suka promote 12.04 sebab lts tu
<tajul> yaya
<deensokmo> tak perlu khususkan versi ubuntu.. asalkan ubuntu.. ada orang pakai android.. tak kisah versi apa pun.. maksudnya la
<tajul> +1 susahsebut
<penreturns> wat event - nanti ble pomot \o/
<susahsebut> #action susahsebut kumpul cadangan promosi precise dan post di fb untuk perbincangan/vote etc
<meetingology> ACTION: susahsebut kumpul cadangan promosi precise dan post di fb untuk perbincangan/vote etc
<tajul> +1 susahsebut
<susahsebut> jadi perbincangan berkaitan promosi ni selepas post di fb oleh susahsebut 
<susahsebut> move on to the next topic
<susahsebut> #topic precise pangoline release party
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my | | Mac 2012 ubuntu-my meeting Meeting | Current topic:  precise pangoline release party
<susahsebut> #subtopic tarikh  29/4/2012
<PencintaKucing> parteeeyyyy!!
<tajul> i like this topic
<tajul> kekek
<fzlamn> :)
<deensokmo> same ar..
<Fakrul> :D
<susahsebut> helmikassim, 
<penreturns> parteeyy boehhh
<fzlamn> sunday?
<susahsebut> selaku tuan rumah anda kena ada
<tajul> cepat sikit, aku nak wat assignment ni
<PencintaKucing> semalam diberi tiket free anniversary kat zouk.. party yoo!! tapi iman kuat, tanak pegi.. :P
<helmikassim> akhirnyaaaaaaa
<tajul> keke
<deensokmo> nak buat pada tarikh?
<susahsebut> ya fzlamn 
<Fakrul> Party = makan? haha
<susahsebut> sunday
<penreturns> fzlamn, !
<susahsebut> #subtopic tarikh  29/4/2012
<susahsebut> deensokmo, 
<fzlamn> time?
<penreturns> makan!
<susahsebut> hari ahad. 
<penreturns> hahahha
<saufiwahab_> yeay
<helmikassim> 29/4/12 okay
<deensokmo> ok...
<tajul> kita dah ada organizer
<susahsebut> time kita perlu deicide malam ni
<saufiwahab_> rasa nak join sana
<PencintaKucing> perbelanjaan camana ?
<tajul> cume kene pikio nak makan pe
<tajul> dan kumpul duit
<darknite> aduhs
<susahsebut> jadi setuju ye 29/4
<darknite> rugi la aku
<PencintaKucing> brapa sorang ?
<PencintaKucing> RM100 ?
<tajul> pesai ko darknite? ko pegi Jepun lagi ke>
<susahsebut> #agreed 29/4/12 tarikh release party central
<Fakrul> 11pagi ~ 2 petang
<helmikassim> #vote BBQ
<PencintaKucing> dah bleh beli macbook kalo sorang rm100.. hahahahaha..
<darknite> aku ada exam 29/4/2012
<deensokmo> 29 kat M'sia.. kat canonical berapa hb tu..
<PencintaKucing> canonical kat mana eh ?
<PencintaKucing> us ?
<PencintaKucing> uk ?
<helmikassim> us 28/4
<PencintaKucing> kalo uk, awal 8 jam..
<susahsebut> sama tarikh dengan release precise deensokmo 
<deensokmo> cun la tu.. takut kita raya awal sebelum anak bulan jer..
<fzlamn> tempat?
<PencintaKucing> kita just ikot tarikh local kan ?
<susahsebut> rasanya sempat
<susahsebut> kalau masa kita set petang sampai malam
<PencintaKucing> fzlamn, rumah helmikassim :D
<susahsebut> anak bulan mungkin keluar time kita bakar bbq
 * PencintaKucing nak ketam!
<susahsebut> kejap
<deensokmo> +1 BBQ..
<susahsebut> kita bincang masa dulu
<susahsebut> #action pilih masa 
<meetingology> ACTION: pilih masa
<fzlamn> longitud n latitud lokasi?
<deensokmo> RM15 sorang..
<penreturns> <- vegi
<tajul> +1 deensokmo
<susahsebut> cadangan masa?
<tajul> tapi satu family ke sorang?
 * darknite kecewa sbb xdapat pegi
<susahsebut> geeknic
<susahsebut> so family
<PencintaKucing> darknite, pegi je la..
<PencintaKucing> exam satu hari ke ape ?
<darknite> aah
<helmikassim> 1800 hours. maghrib di rumah aku
<Fakrul> pay per kepala?
<darknite> satu hari
<PencintaKucing> 1800 ?
<PencintaKucing> adeh..
<darknite> dari 9am to 6pm
<PencintaKucing> tak lewat sgt ke ?
<deensokmo> kalau famili tambah rm10.. anak aku 5 org..
<fzlamn> 1800H aku x dapek le
<penreturns> Fakrul,  dtg bg tau
<susahsebut> diulang sila bagi cadangan masa yang sesuai
<deensokmo> susahsebut, 
<susahsebut> ye deensokmo 
<deensokmo> baru nak taip
<helmikassim> susahsebut: getting out of control here
<Fakrul> penreturns, insyaallah
<deensokmo> dah ko taip..
<tajul> 10pg - 6 ptg
<susahsebut> #idea tajul 10pg-6ptg
<penreturns> request open space utk perokok tegar :3
<susahsebut> ada lagi cadangan masa?
<deensokmo> open space tak der internet
<helmikassim> open space ade
<susahsebut> semua setujuk untuk 10pg - 6ptg?
<PencintaKucing> setuju idea tajul 
<tajul> +1 susahsebut
<darknite> 0
<helmikassim> vote 10pg-6ptg
<deensokmo> setuju, sebab ada yg dekat, ada yg jauh..
<susahsebut> #agreed 10pg-6ptg
<penreturns> ermm loco jam aritu pkol bape?n pack x jadual masa tu\
<susahsebut> ok sekarang nak confirmkan apa dulu?
<PencintaKucing> vote vote vote
<susahsebut> makanan?
<susahsebut> bayaran?
<PencintaKucing> vote masa dulu please..
<Fakrul> bergantung pada lokasi kan? lokasi kat mana?
<penreturns> kehadiran
<fzlamn> limited time 4 me
<penreturns> bangi
<susahsebut> PencintaKucing, ada 1 cadangan je nak vote jugak ke?
<helmikassim> vote mase please 
<PencintaKucing> just utk minit mesyuarat :P
<susahsebut> bagi la cadangan lain kalau nak vote
<tajul> ooh
<susahsebut> ooooh
<tajul> rasa tutup la
<susahsebut> #vote 10pg-6ptg
<meetingology> Please vote on: 10pg-6ptg
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<deensokmo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<PencintaKucing> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from PencintaKucing
<Fakrul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Fakrul
<tajul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tajul
<helmikassim> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from helmikassim
<darknite> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from darknite
<susahsebut> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susahsebut
<saufiwahab_> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from saufiwahab_
<penreturns> +1 *\o/*
<meetingology> +1 *\o/* received from penreturns
<susahsebut> fzlamn, ada cadangan masa lain ke?
<susahsebut> ejat, vote please
<chanjp> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from chanjp
<deensokmo> fzlamn ni maklan ker ke2..
<fzlamn> xde... 
<PencintaKucing> fzlamn, okay la tu.. 10pagi sampai 6 petang.. datang je anytime in those timeframe..
<fzlamn> Fazil Bin Amin
<susahsebut> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: 10pg-6ptg
<meetingology> Votes for:8 Votes against:0 Abstentions:2
<meetingology> Motion carried
<tajul> geng aku terpksa park id kat sini je kalu sempat. Kene buat homework
<tajul> terpaksa beransur
<wanmuizz> hello bos2 sekalian...
<wanmuizz> hehehee
<wanmuizz> hello kawan2....hihihi....nk mintak pendapat skit bleh...cam ni...  ak da ter-delete linux partition ak ar tadi...so ak duk pikir2 ni nk install precise pangolin 12.04 beta2 version ke or nak tunggu yang releas date die sebenar...  so ape pendapat korang...?turuskan install beta2 ke or tunggu download yg akan dilepaskan nanti...hihihiii...ak xleh idup ar lau lame2 tmpa linux...ak da biase duk edit gamba2 gune gimp dlm linux...ak
<saufiwahab_> welcome wanmuiz.. lepak sini dulu nanti lepak kat fb ubuntu =D
<deensokmo> terima kasih tajul
<tajul> kalau ada pa2 plesase iform
<ak47suk1> +1
<helmikassim> tajul: lum 12am
<wanmuizz> thanks...
<fzlamn> 30minit manja2 tu
<susahsebut> ok sedikit briefing tentang tempat. http://g.co/maps/k4gcd
<wanmuizz> terima kasih otai2....
<PencintaKucing> wanmuizz, kami tengah meeting ni..
<Fakrul> wanmuizz, terus test beta
<susahsebut> internet unifi \
<susahsebut> kawasan lapang
<wanmuizz> ok....sorry gangu...
<susahsebut> sebelah rumah tuan rumah
<tajul> wanmuizz: join meetinf
<wanmuizz> meating ape ni...?
<susahsebut> perlu khemah 1 sekurang2nya
<PencintaKucing> sapa2 bleh tolong wanmuizz, bleh pm kot.. :)
<saufiwahab_> diwallpost group FB
<saufiwahab_> ahaks~
<PencintaKucing> +1 saufiwahab_ 
<wanmuizz> da ok da...thank....anyway just proceed meating la..nk ikut menyampuk gak sikit2...
<ejat> sorry .. td pergi kat parent jap 
<penreturns> anak yg baik :3
<PencintaKucing> proceed please..
<susahsebut> ok, sekarang kita perlu pilih subtopik untuk dibincang
<susahsebut> jamuan? aktiviti?
<PencintaKucing> aktiviti dulu kot..
<helmikassim> +1 activity
<Fakrul> Sukaneka
<Fakrul> :P
<susahsebut> ok, untuk aktiviti yang saya rangka 
<susahsebut> Aktiviti
<susahsebut> 1 - Suai-kenal
<susahsebut> 2 - Gotong-royong penyediaan jamuan (barbeque) 
<susahsebut> 3 - pemasangan precise pangolin beramai-ramai
<susahsebut> 4 - perbincangan mengenai precise
<susahsebut> 5 - perbincangan mengenai ubuntu-my
<susahsebut> 6 - lain2
<susahsebut> 7 - gotong royong pembersihan
<susahsebut> sila tambah ubah apa yang patut
<helmikassim> 0ad matchup!
<PencintaKucing> laptop aku tak mampu install 0ad :(
<susahsebut> wah. nanti anak aku yang sibuk nak main helmikassim 
<susahsebut> PencintaKucing, bukan 0ad minimum requirement kecik je ke?
<PencintaKucing> ye ke ?
<PencintaKucing> tapi apsal aku tak install lagi eh ?
<helmikassim> yup. low requirements
<PencintaKucing> pelik..
<PencintaKucing> biasanya kalo aku tak install tu sebab tak mampu la..
<PencintaKucing> atau mungkin aku malas donlot kot :P
<fzlamn> lari
<Fakrul> 0ad = apa?
<PencintaKucing> RTS game..
<PencintaKucing> kan ?
<helmikassim> 0ad game mcm age of empires
<susahsebut> #vote 0ad match untuk aktiviti
<meetingology> Please vote on: 0ad match untuk aktiviti
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<meetingology> 0ad match untuk aktiviti received from susahsebut
<PencintaKucing> ala2 Age of Empire kalo tak silap..
<helmikassim> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from helmikassim
<PencintaKucing> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from PencintaKucing
<penreturns> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from penreturns
<susahsebut> +1 xpe masukkan je. siapa yang taknak main atau tak nak install boleh buat aktiviti lain kan
<meetingology> +1 xpe masukkan je. siapa yang taknak main atau tak nak install boleh buat aktiviti lain kan received from susahsebut
<deensokmo> sori, layan anak tadi..
<Fakrul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Fakrul
<fzlamn> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fzlamn
<helmikassim> betul.. optional
<ak47suk1> +1 install precise
<meetingology> +1 install precise received from ak47suk1
<deensokmo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<susahsebut> ejat, 
<susahsebut> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: 0ad match untuk aktiviti
<meetingology> Votes for:8 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<ejat> +1
<ejat> bleh jer 
<ejat> game utk suka suki 
<Fakrul> main untuk suka2 je. Ceria suasana. Macam best je game ni
<susahsebut> ak47suk1, precise install memang ada. ni untuk tambah aktiviti lain je
<ejat> release tension n preasure 
 * Fakrul tak penah main
<ejat> santai2
 * susahsebut pernah main time beta dulu
<fzlamn> sun bath
<deensokmo> follow jer..
<PencintaKucing> kalo aku cadangkan counter strike, ada yg bangkang tak ? :P
<Fakrul> lol sun bath
<saufiwahab_> santai2 bersama
<susahsebut> #action 0ad match sebagai aktiviti tambahan
<meetingology> ACTION: 0ad match sebagai aktiviti tambahan
<helmikassim> maybe talk on problems faced in ubuntu
<ak47suk1> +1 prototype :P #troll
<susahsebut> helmikassim, dah ada dalam aktiviti asal
<susahsebut> ada lagi?
<helmikassim> sheesha kalau ade
<helmikassim> haha
<penreturns> lawan makan :3
<susahsebut> kalau xde kita proceed ke subtopic pujaan ramai ye
<Fakrul> sukaneka, hadiah misteri, 
<Fakrul> +1 penreturns 
<Fakrul> haha
<fzlamn> suakneka untuk ank2
<saufiwahab_> music chair
<susahsebut> #vote sukaneka / hadiah misteri
<meetingology> Please vote on: sukaneka / hadiah misteri
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<penreturns> ramai pe kaki makan
<helmikassim> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from helmikassim
<penreturns> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from penreturns
<ChanJP> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from ChanJP
<susahsebut> +1
<deensokmo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susahsebut
<meetingology> +1 received from deensokmo
<saufiwahab_> +1 music chair sama
<meetingology> +1 music chair sama received from saufiwahab_
<PencintaKucing> +1 cabutan bertuah
<meetingology> +1 cabutan bertuah received from PencintaKucing
<Fakrul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Fakrul
<deensokmo> agak2 kehadiran berapa org ni erk?
<susahsebut> ok, sukaneka/music chair/ hadiah misteri
<PencintaKucing> aku dah tahu sebab apa aku tak install 0ad.. tak berjaya compile source dalam Debian :P
<penreturns> abes bapak budak jd budak2 :3
<susahsebut> ejat, 
<ejat> ye saye 
<ejat> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ejat
<susahsebut> ada lagi nak vote?
<susahsebut> 10 saat
<saufiwahab_> tukar2 hadiah dengan nilai tidak lebih rm 10 satu cadangan... 
<saufiwahab_> org punya hadiah kena bagi sendiri =D
<susahsebut> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: sukaneka / hadiah misteri
<meetingology> Votes for:8 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<ejat> brb nak restart after upgrade
<Fakrul> +1 saufiwahab_ 
<penreturns> +1 saufiwahab_ 
<PencintaKucing> saufiwahab_, nanti semua org bagi hadiah lanyard.. :P
<penreturns> hahahha
<saufiwahab_> kekeke
<susahsebut> kurang faham tukar2 hadiah ni macamana
<penreturns> jgn bg ubat gigi or kicap da ler
<PencintaKucing> susahsebut, bungkus hadiah pastu tukar2 la..
<PencintaKucing> contohnya aku bagi hadiah kat hang, hang bagi hadiah kat aku..
<penreturns> undi pakai cabutan
<penreturns> means sume yg hadir dapat hadiah
<saufiwahab_> setiap seorang yang hadir akan bawa satu hadiah.. 
<PencintaKucing> yeap..
<PencintaKucing> ala2 lucky santa la plak :P
<Fakrul> tukar2 hadiah: stiap orang yg datang beli hadiah harga RM10, kumpul & tukar2. Menarik juga.
<susahsebut> setiap orang bawak hadiah, setiap jemputan. kemudian undi untuk hadiah. macam tu?
<saufiwahab_> syarat dia semua bawak hadiah
<saufiwahab_> boleh la semua dapat
<susahsebut> faham dah
<saufiwahab_> =D
<penreturns> yup
<helmikassim> ok
<penreturns> syarat tiap2 individu perlu bawak hadiah masing2
<darknite> ok la geng
<saufiwahab_> macam tu la
<darknite> aku chow dulu...ada hal kene buat
<susahsebut> yang ni hadiah misteri ke nama dia?
<susahsebut> ok darknite 
<susahsebut> selamat malam
<saufiwahab_> kira dapat juga eratkan silaturahim
<darknite> ok
<Fakrul> bye darknite 
<deensokmo> aku nak kena dodoikan anak aku.. sori..
<penreturns> yup
<penreturns> wasalam
<darknite> bye
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<susahsebut> ok deensokmo nanti tengok minit
<Fakrul> wslm wbt
<saufiwahab_> cuma perlu tetap nilai cth dalam Rm10 atau satu jumlah yang dipersetujui semua
<penreturns> wasalam
<Fakrul> +1 saufiwahab_ 
<penreturns> vote RM10
<susahsebut> kalau family ada 5 orang = rm50 tu
<penreturns> hahahhaa
<saufiwahab_> hehe
<helmikassim> vote rm10
<saufiwahab_> maksunya
<susahsebut> aku rm 40 sebab 4 orang
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<saufiwahab_> sorang sudah la
<penreturns> kalo x anak2 xdpt adiah ler
<susahsebut> kalau sorang nanti ada yang tak dapat bila cabut undi
<saufiwahab_> ketua2 sudah la
<saufiwahab_> eh
<saufiwahab_> satu family satu hadiah sudah
<susahsebut> oooooo
<penreturns> yeah
<penreturns> +1 saufiwahab_ 
<saufiwahab_> yang bujan2 comfirm satu =P
<saufiwahab_> *bujang
<saufiwahab_> family pon satu
<penreturns> bujan? = bojan? :3
<susahsebut> hadiah tu pulak nak tetapkan atau bagaimana?
<penreturns> hadiah terpulang
<penreturns> janji nilai xlebih rm10
<susahsebut> yang penting nilai la ye
<saufiwahab_> jenis hadiah xperlu tetapkan
<penreturns> sape dpt botol sos tu naseb ler
<susahsebut> ok, ada lagi details?
<penreturns> lepas sume dpt masing2 bukak hadiah jam tuh gak
<saufiwahab_> cuma dalam nilai Rm10 cthnya
<susahsebut> nak masukkan dalam vote ni kang
<penreturns> so sape dpt bende merepek kene la bahan
<penreturns> :D
<saufiwahab_> hihi
<saufiwahab_> ada dapt lesung tak ?
<penreturns> hahha
<susahsebut> lol
<PencintaKucing> memang confirm semua bawak benda merepek la nanti..
<penreturns> kalau lesong bawah rm10 ape salahnye
<susahsebut> itu la pasal
<saufiwahab_> baru meriah
<PencintaKucing> thanks for the idea penreturns :D
<saufiwahab_> =D
<penreturns> hahahha
<penreturns> sbb kalo ditetapkan xbest ler puler
<penreturns> hahhaha
<penreturns> bg tepong ke
<penreturns> garam ke
<penreturns> :3
<penreturns> dunhill ke
<penreturns> hahhaa
<susahsebut> #vote hadiah misteri, nilai maksima rm10, 1 hadiah/keluarga, kemudian undi untuk pengagihan hadiah
<meetingology> Please vote on: hadiah misteri, nilai maksima rm10, 1 hadiah/keluarga, kemudian undi untuk pengagihan hadiah
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Fakrul> Garam RM10 banyak tu
<penreturns> topup ke
<penreturns> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from penreturns
<susahsebut> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susahsebut
<Fakrul> +!
<Fakrul> +1
<PencintaKucing> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Fakrul
<meetingology> +1 received from PencintaKucing
<penreturns> lol
<penreturns> ping ping ping
<penreturns> !ping
<susahsebut> helmikassim, ejat Kamaruddin fzlamn ak47suk1 
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<penreturns> :3
<susahsebut> kan dah kena marah dengan lubotu2 PencintaKucing 
<helmikassim> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from helmikassim
<Fakrul> Cuba bayangkan, sampul besar, bila angkat berat, semua aim nak dapat, buka2 je garam rm10. Haha
<susahsebut> eh penreturns 
<ChanJP> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from ChanJP
<susahsebut> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: hadiah misteri, nilai maksima rm10, 1 hadiah/keluarga, kemudian undi untuk pengagihan hadiah
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<fzlamn> +1
<fzlamn> :P
<penreturns> :D
<susahsebut> aisey fzlamn 
<penreturns> hempot sume dominos ;)
<penreturns> *jempot
<susahsebut> ok, sekarang ni jamuan pula
<susahsebut> #subtopic jamuan release party
<penreturns> podluck
<penreturns> okie?
<susahsebut> #idea 1 barbeque
<susahsebut> #idea 2 podluck
<penreturns> masing2 bawak juadah masing2
<penreturns> sediakan pinggan cawan n air je
<PencintaKucing> no potluck !!!
<penreturns> yee kucin
<susahsebut> kita datang dengan family. kata la 1 kaluarga ada 4 x 10 = 40 orang
<penreturns> sy bawak frieskies okie
<susahsebut> cukup ke kalau podluck?
<penreturns> tu terpulang ler
<penreturns> just highlight
<penreturns> sape nk bawak bawak
<penreturns> ade la makanan sampingan sebelum bbqq
<susahsebut> kalau macamtu kita set main course
<penreturns> yep
<susahsebut> untuk barbeque aku supply daging secukupnya 
<penreturns> wahhhh
<susahsebut> ada yang nak sponsor ayam?
<penreturns> nk berger cam abahnye gamba pepelis
<penreturns> bape eko?
<penreturns> sbb kene tau
<susahsebut> yang tu kena mintak abah agharr
<penreturns> kang nk perap ape sume
<susahsebut> 5 ekor cukup rasa. sebab ada daging juga
<susahsebut> ping helmikassim 
<susahsebut> dah samapi ganu ke?
 * penreturns sponser ayam
<susahsebut> #action susahsebut sponsor daging
<meetingology> ACTION: susahsebut sponsor daging
<susahsebut> #action penreturns sponsor ayam
<meetingology> ACTION: penreturns sponsor ayam
<penreturns> ohh sponsor bkan sponser ehh :3
<susahsebut> eh mana yang lain ni
<susahsebut> kita berdua je ke tinggal penreturns 
<penreturns> berangan nk makan
<penreturns> hahhahha
<penreturns> adoi
<penreturns> ping semua
<penreturns> -..-
 * PencintaKucing ada lagi..
<penreturns> bab sponser sume ilang :D
<PencintaKucing> sambil2 dok belek2 server..
 * Fakrul !
<susahsebut> oooo
<susahsebut> ada cadangan makanan lain selain barbeque?
<penreturns> meehun
<penreturns> kueh2
<penreturns> buah2
<susahsebut> #vote yang ada lagi kat sini sila +1. nak tengok berapa ramai yang tinggal. 3 minit masa untuk vote
<meetingology> Please vote on: yang ada lagi kat sini sila +1. nak tengok berapa ramai yang tinggal. 3 minit masa untuk vote
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<PencintaKucing> bbq cuma ayam ngan daging je ?
<PencintaKucing> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from PencintaKucing
<susahsebut> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susahsebut
<helmikassim> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from helmikassim
<ak47suk1> nak buat steamboat ke? =))
<penreturns> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from penreturns
<Fakrul> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Fakrul
<ChanJP> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from ChanJP
<helmikassim> jage anak td. sorry
<ak47suk1> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ak47suk1
<penreturns> kene letak budget nk kutip sorg bape...so bole tambah menu dr situ
<penreturns> kalo x tu je la ade
<Kamaruddin> +1
<susahsebut> ok, masih ramai
<meetingology> +1 received from Kamaruddin
<susahsebut> boleh proceed
<susahsebut> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: yang ada lagi kat sini sila +1. nak tengok berapa ramai yang tinggal. 3 minit masa untuk vote
<meetingology> Votes for:7 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<susahsebut> lupa lak nak endvote
<ak47suk1> sosej ayamas + tomato+timun ala2 kebab?
<penreturns> (Y)
<penreturns> +1 ak47suk1 
<Fakrul> +1 ak47suk1 
<susahsebut> ak47suk1, nak sponsor ke macamana tu?
<penreturns> hahhaha
<penreturns> cadangan je tu
<susahsebut> tak, nak tau ni
<susahsebut> ooooo
<PencintaKucing> aku bleh sponsor sosej kecik2 cam aritu..
<penreturns> +1 PencintaKucing 
<PencintaKucing> hehehe..
<susahsebut> #action PencintaKucing sponsor sosej comey
<meetingology> ACTION: PencintaKucing sponsor sosej comey
<PencintaKucing> ak47suk1 suka sosej tu :P
<penreturns> fries
<penreturns> ade sesape nk sponser?
<ak47suk1> nak sponsor tgh hujung bulan time tu
<ak47suk1> hohoho
<helmikassim> aku rase baik focus ape nak makan n kumpul duit. sponsor do Facebook
<PencintaKucing> sosej tu nanti nak siap goreng atau helmikassim bleh tolong gorengkan ?
<ak47suk1> bakar lagi best
<susahsebut> sosej tu bakar tak boleh ke?
<PencintaKucing> bakar boleh gak..
<ak47suk1> aku sponsor lidi ok =))
<Kamaruddin> setuju dgn HelmiKassim
<helmikassim> bkar best
<penreturns> +1 ak47suk1 
<PencintaKucing> tapi tak kecik sgt ke ? :P
<susahsebut> helmikassim, bbq pit ada berapa?
<penreturns> kene tau dulu
<penreturns> bab sponser
<penreturns> kang xde makan
<PencintaKucing> owh.. cucuk2 pastu bakar..
<penreturns> sume nanges
<PencintaKucing> best2..
<helmikassim> 4 pit
<PencintaKucing> nyum2..
<susahsebut> guna arang atau gas?
<susahsebut> helmikassim, 
<PencintaKucing> guna karan ?
<PencintaKucing> :P
<helmikassim> arang jer.. oldskool 
<penreturns> arang ler
<susahsebut> ok
<penreturns> tp amik mase plak nk idop kan
<Fakrul> #idea pinggan, mangkuk, sudu, garfu, plastik sampah kena sediakan. takyah basuh pinggan dah nanti.
<helmikassim> aku sediakanlah
<penreturns> +1 Fakrul 
<susahsebut> peralatan disposable jadi tak berat untuk tuan rumah
<helmikassim> pinggan mangkuk kite beli pakaibuang
<Kamaruddin> setuju
<Fakrul> arang tu memula bakar atas dapur gas dalam 3 biji, dah menyala baru susun arang :D
<susahsebut> kecuali untuk yang tak boleh nak guna disposable je guna tuan rumah punya
<ak47suk1> kalau nak kutip RM 10 - RM 30per head should be ok
<PencintaKucing> arang bleh guna firestarter..
<PencintaKucing> bukan firestart firewall tu tau.. :P
<penreturns> :3
<helmikassim> brape family? 
<saufiwahab_> letak myk masak seklai
<susahsebut> makanan dah lepas bincang, masa dah, untuk peralatan dan details yang lain kita terpaksa bincang kemudian
<susahsebut> kedai nak tutup dah ni
<ak47suk1> good night esok pagi2 kena gi shah alam
<PencintaKucing> dah kol 12..
<PencintaKucing> ada 4 jam je utk tido :(
<Fakrul> #idea plug kena cukup sbb myb ramai bawa laptop. cadang nye elok stiap sorang yg dah ada extension wire bawa nanti.
<susahsebut> aku cadangkan susahsebut helmikassim PencintaKucing penreturns sebagai team untuk bincang lebih lanjut tentang release party
<penreturns> -1
 * PencintaKucing setuju.. bab makan awok suke yop :P
<penreturns> bab makan okie
<penreturns> :3
<susahsebut> #action susahsebut helmikassim PencintaKucing penreturns  sebagai team untuk bincang lebih lanjut tentang release party. details akan post di fb. 
<meetingology> ACTION: susahsebut helmikassim PencintaKucing penreturns  sebagai team untuk bincang lebih lanjut tentang release party. details akan post di fb.
<helmikassim> okay
<ChanJP> +1
<PencintaKucing> diskas pon boleh kat fb kot..
<susahsebut> ye betol
<PencintaKucing> kat sini tak sempat dah..
<susahsebut> ok, 
<susahsebut> ejat, 
<penreturns> orite
<susahsebut> nak tutup meeting dah ni
<helmikassim> setuju
<Fakrul> buat pool kat fb elok juga
<penreturns> poll
<penreturns> silakan susahsebut 
<helmikassim> adjourn meeting please
<susahsebut> pada yang hadir semua terima kasih. 
<ChanJP> :-)
<susahsebut> nampaknya meeting kali ni berjaya 
<penreturns> sama2
<Fakrul> sama2
<saufiwahab_> sama2
<PencintaKucing> terima kasih juga pada susahsebut sebab sudi mempengerusikan mesyuarat harini..
<penreturns> yeah
<saufiwahab_> +1 catlovers
<susahsebut> saya dengan ini mengumumkan meeting ditangguhkan ke lain hari. 
<susahsebut> #enmeeting
<helmikassim> ok. helmi out
<penreturns> insyaallah
<susahsebut> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my |
<meetingology> Meeting ended Fri Mar 30 16:03:26 2012 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-my/2012/ubuntu-my.2012-03-30-13.32.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-my/2012/ubuntu-my.2012-03-30-13.32.html
<helmikassim> salam alaikum
<susahsebut> Wslm
<penreturns> wasalam
<Fakrul> wslm wbt helmikassim 
<susahsebut> ok guys
<saufiwahab_> okay saufi out, selamat malama semua selamat maju jaya
<ChanJP> Good night all.
<susahsebut> pekedai ni dah jeling2 je
<susahsebut> jangan dia amek parang ke pisau dari dapur kang
<Kamaruddin> ok, wassalam
<susahsebut> mampus aku
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<PencintaKucing> okay la.. aku pon dah out dah..
<Fakrul> :)
<penreturns> hahahha
<PencintaKucing> nak rest skejap..
<penreturns> :D
<penreturns> ok selamat semua
<penreturns> take care
<PencintaKucing> selamat malam semua..
<PencintaKucing> nite2..
<penreturns> sampai berjumpa lagi
<Fakrul> nite
<Kamaruddin> www.ubuntu.com.my x boleh access kenapa ye?
<penreturns> tukar hardware
<penreturns> *server
<Kamaruddin> ok, thanks
<penreturns> orite'
<penreturns> salam all
<Fakrul> wslm
<penunubunsen> puiiit..
<penunubunsen> puuiiittt
<penreturns> lambat lerr
<penreturns> masak kek ke?
<penreturns> :3
<penunubunsen> hehehe...
<penunubunsen> dh habih ke?
<penreturns> abes daa
<penunubunsen> ooo
<penunubunsen>  ramai lagi tu online
<penreturns> park nick je
<penreturns> hahhah
<fzlamn> .
<penreturns> fzlamn,  xde tenage nk type
<penreturns> xmkn lg ke?
<penreturns> nk pizza?
<penreturns> hahhahah
<fzlamn> oblong ada la + telo n mayos
<penreturns> hahaha
<penreturns> saje je die
<penreturns> nk tambah mayos tuh
<fzlamn> :D
<fzlamn> teh aku pun ada mayos kalau dgn ko
<penreturns> hahahha
<penreturns> sewelll
<penreturns> join x nanti?
<fzlamn> InsyaAllah.. tp x sampai jam 6 la.
<penreturns> same laa
<penreturns> hehehe
<penreturns> tp ending yg buka adiah tuh
<penreturns> :3
<fzlamn> tgk la nnt kalau aku blh ambil cuti ke isnin tu saje
<penreturns> ooooo
<penreturns> hehhehe
<penreturns> tp jaoh ooo
<penunubunsen> out-tro, sambung membancuh
 * penreturns nek moto
<fzlamn> bunsen nak kueh
<penreturns> nanges ler layan rempit sensorg
<penunubunsen> kueh apa? kek buah? kek gula hangus?
<fzlamn> aku naik bas je, tdo lg sedap
<fzlamn> kek semut basi
<penreturns> hah
<penreturns> semut basi?
<fzlamn> mana la tau kot2 bunsen ada
<penunubunsen> boleh... tp mahal skek la, sbb nak produce enzim kulat agak makan masa skek
<fzlamn> :P
<fzlamn> aku nk semut yg basi
<penunubunsen> aisey, semut takde aah, kemut adalaa
<Fakrul> -.-"
 * Fakrul tak paham. haha
<Fakrul> ngantuk
<Fakrul> nak out
<Fakrul> salamz
<fzlamn> :P
<fzlamn> wkm slm
<fzlamn> aku nak out juga
<fzlamn> nk tgk DBZ
<fzlamn> assalamualaikum
<fairuz> wuu
<fairuz> dah abis meeting ? :D
<penreturns> lame da
<PingHelmiGbamz> testing2
<PingHelmiGbamz> bile meeting :3
<PingHelmiGbamz> asal x meriah ni..hampagas betul
<PingHelmiGbamz> k bye...ping to all...requet time out
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-31
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<kInOzaWa> waalaikummussalam wbt
<fairuz_> wsalam
<darknite> ape bikin korang?
<kInOzaWa> tgh bikin znc hehe
<darknite> terbaik
<darknite> aku nie dok study dan understand cloud computing
<darknite> hehe
<kInOzaWa> ooo gud gud
<kInOzaWa> hehe
<kInOzaWa> vps free byk kt tenet.. tp kena cari aa..
<kInOzaWa> boleh cuba suka suka hehe
<darknite> vps blh gune dlm cloud computing ke?
<kInOzaWa> tu sebahagian dari cloud computing
<kInOzaWa> :)
<darknite> baru taw kinozawa
<darknite> aik...ramai yg kuar ie
<ejat> darknite: wow .. study cloud 
<ejat> :P
<darknite> saje nk tambah ilmu bro
<darknite> mesti bro ejat lebih taw pasal cloud dari darknite
<ejat> uish ... 
<ejat> biasa2 jerk
<darknite> hmm
<darknite> yele..
<darknite> sbb tu nk belajar sbb nk taw
<ejat> betul2
<darknite> ejat,nk tanye nape malaysia x ter senarai di http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1598/detail/ 
<ejat> mungkin x tag kut 
<ejat> melihat .. 
<darknite> i see..
<darknite> ok
<ejat> darknite: sbb x add event huhu 
<ejat> minta SU update :) ... 
<darknite> oo...i see..
<darknite> tu la..SU pun xon9 lagik nie
<fairuz_> salam. helo rakan2
<darknite> salam fairuz
<darknite> nk solat maghrib dulu la..dah azan
<kInOzAwA> :)
<akim> :D
<susahsebut> senyap je
<susahsebut> fairuz_, wat pe duk rumah je?
<fairuz_> eh takde dah susahsebut
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-01
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<darknite> sunyi saje
<darknite> ade orang ta
<salax> waering my ubuntu 11.10 t-shirt to office today :)
<salax> wearing*
<darknite> salax
<darknite> egy
<darknite> wisevoyager
<wisevoyager> :))
 * darknite solat maghrib dulu
<wisevoyager> :-D
<susah_sebut> hi lubotu2. feeewwwiittt. 
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<susah_sebut> gile dah aku malam ni
<penreturns> lol
<fzlamn> weewit
<susah_sebut> fairuz, < dia bagitau aku lubotu2 tu awek
<susah_sebut> baik korang ngurat dia cepat2
<susah_sebut> aku xpe. dah kawen
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<penreturns> wahahhaha
<penreturns> lubotu2, 
<fzlamn> baik bg kat pen
<penreturns> <--setia laa
<fzlamn> :)
<penreturns> ;)
<susah_sebut> haha, penreturns boleh 4 apa
<susah_sebut> lol
<fzlamn> 4
<susah_sebut> amboih, fzlamn ko dah 4? hebat2!
<fzlamn> :P
<fzlamn> :P
<fzlamn> desktop aku selalu mati sendiri la.. nape ek?
<susah_sebut> sedang dalam aktiviti pun dia mati ke?
<fzlamn> yup
<fzlamn> dh tu hitam skrin aku
<susah_sebut> overheat?
<susah_sebut> ada set min temp?
<fzlamn> ada la tulis mcm2, aku x fhm
<fzlamn> nak set guna apa?
<susah_sebut> psensor ada
<susah_sebut> tapi better dapatkan error log yang muncul kat skrin tu
<susah_sebut> google je error apa yang keluar tu
<susah_sebut> mesti dapat nyer solutions
<fzlamn> kalau mcm tu aku tunggu la jadi mcm tu lg...
<fzlamn> :D
<susah_sebut> (y)
<fzlamn> aku guna natty lg kat desktop
<susah_sebut> malam ni kureng je penghuni irc
<susah_sebut> mana diorang gi?
<fzlamn> ada tu tp hibernate
<penreturns> posisi bayi dalam rahim :3
<fzlamn> hahaha..
<fzlamn> =P
<fzlamn> desktop aku ni mmg bermasalah la
<fzlamn> dvd-rw x leh main
<fzlamn> cd-writer x leh guna
<fzlamn> adoi..
<susah_sebut> lama dah ke desktop tu?
<penreturns> die soh celup air tu
<penreturns> kahkahkahkah
<susah_sebut> terbaik! penreturns  ekekeke
<penreturns> hahahaha
<fzlamn> lama la jugak
<fzlamn> intel pentium 4
<penreturns> try le celop air
<penreturns> local tu
<penreturns> kalo ori kompem meletop
<fzlamn> aku dh simpah kopi hr tu... ada spark je sikit
<penreturns> wahahah
<susah_sebut> try guna kopi jantan untuk simbah. mesti jadi poer desktop ko tu
<penreturns> tipu punye la tu
<susah_sebut> *power
<penreturns> kahkahkahkah
<penreturns> masok air mlm ni
<penreturns> adoii
<penreturns> sok da keje
<penreturns> kejap je rehat
<susah_sebut> kije sendiri kan penreturns - rehat ikut suka hati laaa
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<penreturns> da keje ngan org lerr
<fzlamn> aku keje dengan kambing
<fzlamn> :D
<penreturns> lol
<penreturns> hahahhaa
<penreturns> td makan kari kambeng
<penreturns> abes pros xbest
<penreturns> -..-
<fzlamn> x lalu makan hr ni
<chengjk> oh... ada orang rupanya...
<penreturns> *perot
<fzlamn> ni hardware aku...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/910250/
<penreturns> byk nye hd
<chengjk> fzlamn, ok la tu... p4 yg ddr2...
<fzlamn> hd byk?
<chengjk> bagi kau guna p4 487pin yg sd-ram karang baru tau...
<fzlamn> p4 ddr2?
<chengjk> situ tulis ddr2 ram 1GB...
<chengjk> p4 775pin jer yg guna ddr2... p4 487pin guna sd atau ddr jer...
<fzlamn> aku punya drive ni x leh jalan la..
<fzlamn> nape ek?
<chengjk> fzlamn, hdd???
<chengjk> port sata dan cable sata ok?
<fzlamn> cdrom
<chengjk> ooo...
<chengjk> lampu ada?
<fzlamn> ada
<chengjk> pastu ape yg tak jalan???
<fzlamn> HP n PIONEER
<fzlamn> aku masok cd/dvd x main pon
<chengjk> kat system ada detect cd tak masa kau masukkan cd???
<fzlamn> x de
<chengjk> try eject guna system tengok...
<fzlamn> kalau masok dvd lampu kelip2 je
<fzlamn> last2 diam sunyi
<chengjk> fzlamn, kejap... dua2 rom pun macam tu???
<fzlamn> PIONEER tu lampu x kelip2 pun tp nyala
<fzlamn> last2 padam gak
<chengjk> fzlamn, kau dah try tukar slot IDE atau cable IDE tak?
<fzlamn> x try lg..
<chengjk> nanti try tengok la...
<chengjk> kot2 cable rosak ker...
<fzlamn> okay..myb jugak la
<fzlamn> lagi satu boleh tutup sendiri dektop ni
<fzlamn> skrin hitam tp ada tulis mcm2 la
<fzlamn> nnt kalau jd lg aku catatkn
<chengjk> okok...
<chengjk> kau punya ada notice lagi...
<fzlamn> notice apa tu?
<chengjk> aku punya ape pun tak warning... terus off jer...
<chengjk> ya la... kan kau kata ada tertulis macam2 bila screen hitam...
<fzlamn> yup..
<fzlamn> dh tu hdd aku ada rosak sikit
<fzlamn> :P
<chengjk> ni yg aku tak suka linux ni...
<chengjk> tang hdd rosak ni... dia compromise sampai saat akhir...
<chengjk> tak macam window... bad sector sikit jer blue screen...
<fzlamn> kalau aku guna cdrom external boleh pulak jalan
<chengjk> fairuz, hahaha... cable atau slot rosak kot...
<fzlamn> 12.04 cover dh release..
<fzlamn> :D
<fzlamn> ping...
<fzlamn> siapa bgn lagi
<fzlamn> penreturns
<fzlamn> fairuz
#ubuntu-my 2013-03-26
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<darknite> fairuz
<fairuz> wsalam
 * ejat pokes angch
<angch> ejat: ?
<ejat> :)
<ejat> how r u bro 
<angch> ejat: good, but busy as usual.
<angch> you?
<ejat> same as you ... 
<angch> heheh
<ejat> still at the office ? 
<angch> ejat: yeah
<ejat> ouch .. 
<ejat> luckily today i can go back early .. 
<angch> ejat: good on you.
<ejat> tx
#ubuntu-my 2013-03-27
<excalibr> helo
<excalibr> fairuz fairuz_: woot
<excalibr> yg mana satu hang
<fairuz_> sini
<excalibr> yg takda _ tu kat mana
<fairuz_> kat umah
<excalibr> terbalik pulak..dulu _ kat rumah
<fairuz_> aa keke
<fairuz_> kebetulan yang kat opis ada problem proxy hari tu
<fairuz_> aku buat yg kat rumah takde _ 
<fairuz_> ni pun pakai browser je ni kat opis ni
<excalibr> aku baca news tadi..betul ke org french keje 3 jam je sari
<fairuz_> apehal ntah dah tak boleh connect irc
<fairuz_> mane ade
<fairuz_> haha 
<excalibr> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/the-grizz-mauls-lazy-french-workers-over-threehour-day-8503804.html
<fairuz_> balik lambat lagi ade la
<fairuz_> oo yg pekerja kilang tu
<fairuz_> keke dia kata kerja 3 jam, borak 3 jam
<fairuz_> haha
<fairuz_> exagerated 
<fairuz_> standard orang keja kat sini antara 35 - 40 jam seminggu
<fairuz_> tu kalau bukan executive 
<fairuz_> Kalau executive, slalunya takde waktu bekerja, dia kira kena kerja 218 hari setahun
<excalibr> kerje 3 jam borak 3jam..ni pun lebih kurang mcm std penjawat awam kat msia..kecuali gaji kat sini tak selumayan lol
<fairuz_> mana da lumayan gaji
<fairuz_> kalau tgk artikel tu 1300 je kot tu
<fairuz_> Tu gaji minimum kat france
<fairuz_> ssh gila nak hidup dengan 1300
<excalibr> ..where he said “the French workforce get paid high wages but only works three hours”.
<fairuz_> Macam dapat RM1300 akt mesia
<fairuz_> tengok yg prof tu kata kat bawah tu
<fairuz_> “It’s tough for workers to make ends meet on €1,000 to €1,300 (£870 to £1,135) per month in full-time jobs,” 
<fairuz_> tu mmg dia byr gaji paling sikit la tu
<excalibr> padan la dah keje 3 jam je
<excalibr> haha
<fairuz_> heh
<fairuz_> diorang kena keja 7 jam tu patutnye
<fairuz_> point dia aku rasa dia nak kata pekerja2 tu byk borak je aku rasa
<fairuz_> takde la sampai keja 3 jam pagi, lepas tu petang tu tak keja langsung
#ubuntu-my 2013-03-28
<excalibr> helo my friends
<excalibr> and we meet again..
<biborn> selamat pagey..
<fairuz> biborn: pagi
<biborn> waaa.. ade orang la.. wakakaka
#ubuntu-my 2013-03-29
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<biborn> hello
<biborn> bosannyaaaaa
<excalibr> memang
<biborn> haih.. korang duduk sini buat apa?
<fairuz> aku mmg kat sini
<fairuz> keke
<excalibr> biborn: bertapa dengan mahaguru penguin
<biborn> ahhahaha
<biborn> senyap sunyi je kat sini... ke korang lepak channel lain?
<excalibr> sunyi la pasal...
<excalibr> org lain semua main pesbuk je
<biborn> haih.. korang buat apa hari2 online kat sini?
<biborn> bukan ade ape pon..
<fairuz> aku tolong community kat channel lain, alang2 lepak je kat sini
<biborn> owh.. channel mana tu?
<excalibr> aku pun sama..alang2 dah dtg freenode, singgah kat sini
<fairuz> #phonegap dengan #kernel
<biborn> hmm channel freebsd msia ape yg aktif ek?
<fairuz> ada channel malaysia yang aktif ke heh :)
<fairuz> orang malaysia dah tak kenal irc, facebook je skarang ni
<fairuz> tak macam 15 tahun dulu, bila semua orang irc
<biborn> hmm.. sedihnya..
<biborn> mybsd.org.my pon macam dah terkubur je
<excalibr> bsd ni kena tanya kinozawa
<biborn> sape tu?
<excalibr> lol mana dah mamat tu..lama tak nampak
<biborn> hmm.. ejat dah x lepak sini ke?
<fairuz> ada je dia masuk
<excalibr> biborn: forum ubuntu my pun mampuih sama gak
<fairuz> biasa la tu
<fairuz> heh :)
<fairuz> facebook ftw (utk orang malaysia la)
<fairuz> banyak tanya soalan kat facebook je skarang ni
<excalibr> hmm ye facebook
<excalibr> tapi dkt facebook tu byk desktop user je
<excalibr> forum kita dulu, desktop user ada..sysadmin ada, dev ada
<excalibr> lagi meriah bila ramai ada..
<biborn> hahahaha
<biborn> korang nie kerja ape?
<biborn> xde kerja ke online 24jam kat sini?
<fairuz> company aku pakai irc..
<fairuz> sng nak borak dlm irc
<biborn> waa macam menarik
<biborn> company ape sembang pakai irc?
<fairuz> texas instruments
<excalibr> wat..ti ada internal irc server?
<excalibr> first time dgr
<excalibr> ಠ_ಠ
<fairuz> aa :)
<biborn> hhaah ni ti dekat keramat tu ke?
<fairuz> takde la
<biborn> abes kat mana lg ade ti?
<excalibr> ni ti di tempat org makan keju as breakfast
<excalibr> keke
<fairuz> kalau kat mesia, kat KL ngan melaka tak salah aku
<fairuz> aku kat france nih
<biborn> kerja kat sana ke?
<fairuz> aah
<biborn> bestnyer
<biborn> sedihmya aku x dapat kerja macam korang
<biborn> sudah nasib diri yg malang
<biborn> xde pelajaran.. =.="
<fairuz> sama je keja mana2 pun, asal boleh buat makan
<biborn> tapi teringin nak kerja macam org lain
<biborn> kerja2 yg menarik..
<biborn> ada kehidupan yg selesa..
<excalibr> biborn..hang serendahlinux ke?
<fairuz> selesa tu relatif bro. 
<excalibr> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=160292.0;topicseen
<fairuz> Gila
<fairuz> Aku pun byk baca kat sini, company2 besar byk lari kat negara2 yg law dia boleh buat tax lagi sikit
<fairuz> contoh macam amazon europe, semua transaction akan lalu luxembourg
<fairuz> Sekali luxembourg buat mcm cyprus ni baru mati keras diorang ni
<excalibr> haha..nak lari mana lagi kan
<excalibr> euro pun dah nak collapse
<excalibr> aku dgr kat US government dia dah nak start regulate bitcoin
<fairuz> krisis europe skang
<fairuz> hari tu baru france buat law, tax utk orang super kaya 75%
<fairuz> haha
<fairuz> byk gila
<fairuz> dpt duit 100 juta, 75 juta kena kasi kerajaan
<fairuz> cuba buat kat mesia gitu tgk
<fairuz> baru abis hutang wakaka
<fairuz> orang kaya pun semua lari
<unitedpotsmokers> hello
<fairuz> yup
<unitedpotsmokers> haha
<unitedpotsmokers> ado
<unitedpotsmokers> sihat ke
<fairuz> sihat 
<biborn> hahaha aku bukan serendahlinux la
<biborn> aku biborn =.="
<fairuz> sapa serendahlinux
#ubuntu-my 2013-03-30
<excalibr> fairuz: http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=1199529
<fairuz> excalibr: pehh
<fairuz> brapa belas taun tuh
<fairuz> dekat 20 taun
<fairuz> eh brap taun entah
<excalibr> 16 taun lebih
<excalibr> time kita tengah nak ambik upsr
<excalibr> lol
<fairuz> hehe
<nubee> hi
<excalibr> hi biborn
<nubee> hehe
<nubee> hi excalibur
<nubee> ada org x?
<excalibr> ai ni bukan org kew
<nubee> okeh, samekom
<nubee> ingat bot... hehe
<excalibr> wslm..dah nak pegi ke
<nubee> x....nak tanya skit, bleh?
<nubee> nape sunyi jaaa?
<excalibr> Traceback (most recent call last): File "/bin/supybot.py", line 2236, in get_reply raise self.e Exception: Exiting()
<excalibr> ^C^C^C^C
<excalibr> j/k :p
<excalibr> /facepalm
<biborn> selamat pagi
#ubuntu-my 2013-03-31
<phyz> assalamualaikum & selamat malam....
#ubuntu-my 2014-03-28
<faizul> hi mypapit 
<mypapit> sux
<faizul> mypapit, awat hg ban aku kat facebook?
<faizul> hg ni cengei lain macam skrg. btw, hg dah officially pindah ke?
<mypapit> oo
<mypapit> mcm ni
<mypapit> ada ops rahsia
<mypapit> benda sulit
<mypapit> jadi kena kurangkan risiko intipan
<faizul> sulit saja hg ni
<faizul> hg jangan ingat aku takdak spy
<faizul> spy aku duk kasitau macam2 pasal hg
<faizul> banyak benda yang hg sendiri tak kasitau aku
<faizul> :(
<mypapit> oo
<mypapit> sbb tu la kena hapuskan intipan
<mypapit> ramai musuh
<faizul> masalahnya spy aku bukan duk intip hg kat facebook
<faizul> tapi kat tempat keja hg
<mypapit> musuh ni boleh ada dimana2 saja
<mypapit> boleh mengancam kedaulatan negara
<faizul> awat hg takut?
<faizul> macam hg pulak kena deploy bila negara terancam
<faizul> hg patut bersyukur ada org nak intip hg
<mypapit> ooo
<mypapit> aku tak kena deploy
<faizul> btw, hg betul ke pakai ubuntu ni? ke version client irc hg dah mod tukar?
<mypapit> mcm ni
<mypapit> aku mmg duk devel benda dlm ubuntu
<faizul> ok ok. nice. nanti jangan lupa update pasal app hg. ada kefakapan berlaku
<mypapit> so duk on ja ubuntu
<faizul> tanpa hg sedari, ia boleh menjejaskan kestabilan sistem pengoperasian
<mypapit> mcm pukimak saja faizul piju ni
#ubuntu-my 2014-03-29
<faizul> hi ejat 
<faizul> how are you doing?
<faizul> !seen mypapit
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<faizul> hi KatieKitty 
<faizul> hi all
<ejat> fine tq
#ubuntu-my 2014-03-30
<piju> hi hyperair 
#ubuntu-my 2016-03-28
<mypapit> wtf
<mypapit> wtffff!!!!!!!!!
<mypapit> wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mypapit> outta here!
<mypapit> exit
#ubuntu-my 2016-03-29
<mypapit> w000f
<mypapit> wtf ejat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mypapit> fakap adlan
<ejat> lol
<mypapit> damnit
<mypapit> whaatt
#ubuntu-my 2016-04-02
<shah> ;]
#ubuntu-my 2016-04-03
<excalibr> hi shah 
#ubuntu-my 2018-03-26
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> The following security upgrades are available:  Package                        Version              USN  —---------------------------------------------------------------—  curl                           7.47.0-1ubuntu2.7    USN-3598-1  firefox                        59.0.1+build1-0ubunt USN-3599-1  libapache2-mod-php7.0          7.0.28-0ubuntu0.16.0 USN-3600-1  libcurl3                       7.47.0-1ubuntu2.7    USN-3598-1 
<UbuntuMY1> libcurl3-gnutls                7.47.0-1ubuntu2.7    USN-3598-1  libtiff5                       4.0.6-1ubuntu0.4     USN-3606-1  libvorbis0a                    1.3.5-3ubuntu0.2     USN-3604-1  php7.0-cli                     7.0.28-0ubuntu0.16.0 USN-3600-1  python-paramiko                1.16.0-1ubuntu0.1    USN-3603-1
#ubuntu-my 2018-03-27
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> @toopye, Tanya dia bila tu... hahaha
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> Fwd from najmiep: https://cloudplatformonline.com/2018-onboard-kl.html#agenda
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> Fwd from najmiep: jom sapa2 yg free
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> Fwd from najmiep: Kuala Lumpur - 10 Apr  08:30 AM Registration  10:00 AM Welcome and Opening Address  10:30 AM Module 1 - Introducing Google Cloud Platform  11:00 AM Module 2 - Compute & Storage Fundamentals  12:00 PM Lunch Session  01:00 PM Module 3 - Data Analysis on the Cloud  02:00 PM Module 4 - Scaling Data Analysis  03:00 PM Break  03:30 PM Module 5 - Machine Learning  04:45 PM Module 6 - Data Processing Architecture  05:15 PM
<UbuntuMY1> Continue Learning with Google Cloud  05:30 PM Close
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> Fwd from najmiep: Theo Lhomer  Theo is a Technical Instructor who has been working at Google for over 10 years. He started in Corporate Engineering before moving to the new startup that was Google Cloud in 2012. Before moving to Singapore in 2016, he lived in London and is a keen cyclist and mountain fanatic!
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> 👍
#ubuntu-my 2018-03-28
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> I'm looking candidate that have OpenStack and Kubernetes knowledge and skillset. Please send us your resume to hr@informology.asia
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> The following security upgrades are available:  Package                        Version              USN  —---------------------------------------------------------------—  curl                           7.47.0-1ubuntu2.7    USN-3598-1  firefox                        59.0.2+build1-0ubunt USN-3609-1  libapache2-mod-php7.0          7.0.28-0ubuntu0.16.0 USN-3600-1  libcurl3                       7.47.0-1ubuntu2.7    USN-3598-1 
<UbuntuMY1> libcurl3-gnutls                7.47.0-1ubuntu2.7    USN-3598-1  libtiff5                       4.0.6-1ubuntu0.4     USN-3606-1  libvorbis0a                    1.3.5-3ubuntu0.2     USN-3604-1  php7.0-cli                     7.0.28-0ubuntu0.16.0 USN-3600-1  python-paramiko                1.16.0-1ubuntu0.1    USN-3603-1
#ubuntu-my 2018-03-29
<UbuntuMY1> Zana Zana was added by: Zana Zana
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> dah test geme comman and conquer ganeral .. berjalan baik dgn wine di ubuntu :D
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> siapa nak iso aku ada hahaha
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> support network lagi
<UbuntuMY1> <dengmobilenetwork> iso game ke ? hee
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Ya fail dia dalam format iso huhu
<UbuntuMY1> <Cubone> Salam otai2 sekalian
<UbuntuMY1> <Cubone> Tumpang bertanya yer
<UbuntuMY1> <Cubone> Nk guna word kat ubuntu cmne eh
<UbuntuMY1> <Cubone> Selain pkai libre
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Pakai wps office
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> kalau nak pakai ms office , install wine 3 dan boleh guna banyak dah  windows software .
<UbuntuMY1> <dengmobilenetwork> Office 365
<UbuntuMY1> <Cubone> @nanasklinux, Boleh cuba ni
<UbuntuMY1> <Cubone> @dengmobilenetwork, Ni mcm kne beli
<UbuntuMY1> <dengmobilenetwork> Kalau kat shopee, rm5
<UbuntuMY1> <dengmobilenetwork> Tahunan
<UbuntuMY1> <Cubone> Tq2
<UbuntuMY1> Drizzy Junior was added by: Drizzy Junior
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> @Cubone, Install MS Word tak kena beli ke?
<UbuntuMY1> <lomotech> @Sharuzzaman, Konfius jugak tu.
<UbuntuMY1> <AQUANANA> Assalammualaikum..nak tanya ada x dalam ni yg pernah configure zabbix monitoribg system?..fungsi kerja sama mcm nagios xi,icinga,prtg..
<UbuntuMY1> <linuxmalaysia> Waalaikumussalam
<UbuntuMY1> <linuxmalaysia> Sama
<UbuntuMY1> <linuxmalaysia> Zabbix agents dan snmp
<UbuntuMY1> <linuxmalaysia> load template yang bersesuaian dengan device
<UbuntuMY1> <linuxmalaysia> Zabbix base pada template
#ubuntu-my 2018-03-30
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Kalau tak ada lesen ms office , guna sahaja wps office . Setakat skrg aku guna ok je . Buka fail format MS office semua ok kalau buat dlm format MS office bagi org yg guna ms office tak pernah ada isu lari ke apa
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> @nanasklinux, Yesssss
<UbuntuMY1> <Saliman_Imz> @AQUANANA, lebih kurang je.. :) NMS ni
<UbuntuMY1> <Saliman_Imz> @nanasklinux, tapi ada advertisement hehehe
<UbuntuMY1> <Saliman_Imz> libre office ada kan..   kalau online leh check online office & google doc pun ada dan boleh convert dari pdf huhu..
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> @Saliman_Imz, Kalau tak nak iklan bayar la hihi
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> @Saliman_Imz, Libre banyak isu la.. huhu .. berat satu hal .. banyak lari lagi
<UbuntuMY1> <applemacisee> https://telegram.me/BelajarLibreOfficeIndonesia
<UbuntuMY1> <applemacisee> indon 😅
<UbuntuMY1> <Saliman_Imz> @nanasklinux, berat tu biasa banyak apps berat dah sekarang kekeke..   lari yang lama yang abru nampak banyak improved dah.. huhu
<UbuntuMY1> <Saliman_Imz> kalau simple2 tu pakai online je free kekeke..
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Huhu
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Instal dua2
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> @lomotech, redhat enterprise server pun kena beli 😂
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> pakai wps office je
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> free on linux
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> mac os takde wps office kan
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> yg free
<UbuntuMY1> <lomotech> @najmiep, mac os guna pages je :p
<UbuntuMY1> <Saliman_Imz> @lomotech, pages, number, keynote hehehe online guna icloud pun boleh :D
<UbuntuMY1> <lomotech> kalau microsoft office online tak pasti kene bayar ke tak
<UbuntuMY1> <applemacisee> @lomotech, office online tak kena bayar
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> @AQUANANA, Cuba observium pun menarik..enable snmp on client saja
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> @Sharuzzaman, diorang tak beli, beli laptop tau² dah ade 😝
<UbuntuMY1> <amin007ledang> @dengmobilenetwork, Nak
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> Command and conquer bukan boleh download free ke?
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> https://www.lifewire.com/command-conquer-free-game-download-812140
<UbuntuMY1> <Kucing Kiki> https://t.me/ilmuIT
#ubuntu-my 2019-03-29
<kInOzAwA> bersawang daa sini ek.. apogee & fairuz pon dah x de..
